# What is the best movie and or Tv series you have watched on Netflix or Amazon Prime??



## dixie (Jun 23, 2016)

I would love to hear your picks!
Thanks!


----------



## theo (Jun 23, 2016)

dixie said:


> I would love to hear your picks!
> Thanks!



I don't watch much TV (including streaming content), but nonetheless like *House of Cards* on Netflix. I'd *like* to believe that no real life politician could ever possibly be as conniving, deceitful and manipulative as the Francis Underwood character played in the series by Kevin Spacey.

On the other hand, didn't (real-life) former Speaker of the U.S. House of Representatives, "Diddler Dennis" Hastert, just report to (real life) prison today?


----------



## slip (Jun 23, 2016)

I really liked Humans and Mad Dogs.


----------



## PigsDad (Jun 23, 2016)

I have been watching The Newsroom.  It only lasted 2 1/2 seasons, so there aren't that many episodes.  It is very well written and produced, and it has really drawn me in.

I also have been watching Entourage.  Not for everyone, but it is a fun adult drama w/ some comedic undertones.

Both of these series are on Amazon Prime.

Kurt


----------



## dixie (Jun 23, 2016)

netflix:

bloodline
rectify
breaking bad
nurse jackie


----------



## spirits (Jun 23, 2016)

*Bloodline*

The first season was a masterstroke of good and evil.....and just how they can both be more alike than different.  Great acting especially the "bad" brother .  Just when you thought Danny was evil...he showed that he actually was the only one who was telling the truth.  Great acting.

No spoiler alert because you knew Danny had been murdered by his own good brother from the very first episode.  So could not figure out why there was a second season with one of the main actors dead.

However, the second season allowed the other siblings to show their true selves...including the "good" son.  I felt sorry for him as he tries to hold on to the ideal of being the good strong one (; and how the others forsake him when he needed them the most (;  I actually enjoyed the second season more than the first ...for mostly different reasons.  But one of the most beautiful aspects of that show is the opening music. If you like it you will probably like the series.


----------



## ronparise (Jun 23, 2016)

Season 4 of "Orange is the new Black" is now available and Im watching it

I like "House of Cards"  go figure; Theo and I agree on something

and although they arent Netflix produced, I watched "Parenthood" on Netflix and Im inn season 7 of the "Gilmore Girls"   

looking forward to the Netflix Gilmore Girls revival


----------



## amycurl (Jun 23, 2016)

Jessica Jones


(Be forewarned: it is very, very intense.)


For an option that is much, much lighter, fun, but still well-written:
Burn Notice


----------



## Makai Guy (Jun 23, 2016)

Amazon Prime:
Bosch
Sopranos - only got into this the last couple of years on HBO, so enjoying it from the beginning
The Wire

Netflix:
Longmire
Dexter - never dreamed I'd like this
Breaking Bad - or this either
Weeds - so after the first two, this naturally followed
Frasier - rewatching all 11 seasons from the beginning
Bloodline


----------



## VegasBella (Jun 23, 2016)

*Rectify *is absolutely brilliant. Slow moving intense drama about a man who was convicted of rape and murder. As the drama unfolds we meet his family and former friends and delve into this character driven series. Sundance Channel series - available on Netflix and Amazon.

*Jessica Jones *is an action packed thriller based on a comic book. Dark humor. Netflix.

*Unbreakable Kimmy Schmidt* is a hilariously wacky contemporary comedy. The main character was kidnapped as a preteen and has been kept underground for 10 years. When she's rescued she decides to try to make it on her own in NYC. She makes some ridiculous friends and encounters unpredictable situations. Netflix.

*Cowspiracy *and *Blackfish *are documentary films that may change the way you think. Both are on Netflix.

*Underground *is action drama about slaves escaping from the south. It's available on Amazon.

*Continuum *and *Orphan Black* are both sci-fi action thrillers with strong female leads. Both are on Amazon.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 23, 2016)

Amazon Prime:
We are big fans of Bosch and cannot wait for season three.  My stepdad watches it with us and loves the show.

We also watched Man in the High Castle and are concerned there will be no season 2.

Didn't care for Mozart in the Jungle.

We also subscribe to Showtime through Amazon for about $10/ month.  I love Homeland and have seen all of the seasons.  

I wish Amazon Prime had season 2 of Halt and Catch Fire.  I didn't see it.


----------



## HudsHut (Jun 24, 2016)

Is Bosch available on any other service yet? I'm looking forward to watching it, and may have to break down and get Prime.

I have read nearly every book Michael Connelly has written. I thoroughly enjoy the Harry Bosch character. I just located Lost Light and will listen to the audio book.

I like his Mickey Haller character as well - he has some great comedic lines in The Lincoln Lawyer.


----------



## dlca1 (Jun 24, 2016)

Some of my favorites have already been listed

Here a few others that I really enjoyed

Netflix
Damages
Weeds
Terriers


----------



## taterhed (Jun 24, 2016)

Here's a few new ones we found:

 The Fall
 Foyle's War
 Happy Valley
 River


----------



## clifffaith (Jun 24, 2016)

We got Netflix because we thought we'd see movies.  Wrong!  They have a pathetic selection of B- films for the most part.  But the series are terrific, whether they were originally on regular TV or are Netflix originals.

Breaking Bad, Damages, House of Cards, Sons of Anarchy, Longmire, Bloodline, Orange is the New Black, Nurse Jackie, Frankie & Grace.


----------



## SmithOp (Jun 24, 2016)

Turn - good historical drama with heroes and villians.


Sent from my iPad Mini 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## taterhed (Jun 24, 2016)

clifffaith said:


> We got Netflix because we thought we'd see movies. Wrong! They have a pathetic selection of B- films for the most part. But the series are terrific, whether they were originally on regular TV or are Netflix originals.
> 
> Breaking Bad, Damages, House of Cards, Sons of Anarchy, Longmire, Bloodline, Orange is the New Black, Nurse Jackie, Frankie & Grace.



Movies are in the 'eye of the beholder'  IMHO, but I think Netflix is well worth the price for the original programming.

 OTH, Amazon Prime is well worth the price for the Movies and Music...the other content is gravy.  Or whipped cream if you prefer.


----------



## LisaH (Jun 24, 2016)

Bloodline! I also love the opening song. It absolutely grabs me...


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Jun 24, 2016)

Netflix

There is a British comedy series from several years ago tilted "The IT Crowd". It is about some lowly IT tech workers in a British Corp and their antics. I found this 4 year series absolutely hysterical. It stars Chris O'Dowd who is now turning up in a lot of US movies.


----------



## sun starved Gayle (Jun 24, 2016)

A couple others we have enjoyed that no one has brought up yet are:

Silicon Valley
Vinyl


----------



## Ironwood (Jun 24, 2016)

spirits said:


> The first season was a masterstroke of good and evil.....and just how they can both be more alike than different.  Great acting especially the "bad" brother .  Just when you thought Danny was evil...he showed that he actually was the only one who was telling the truth.  Great acting.
> 
> No spoiler alert because you knew Danny had been murdered by his own good brother from the very first episode.  So could not figure out why there was a second season with one of the main actors dead.
> 
> However, the second season allowed the other siblings to show their true selves...including the "good" son.  I felt sorry for him as he tries to hold on to the ideal of being the good strong one (; and how the others forsake him when he needed them the most (;  I actually enjoyed the second season more than the first ...for mostly different reasons.  But one of the most beautiful aspects of that show is the opening music. If you like it you will probably like the series.



Bloodline, even the second season with out Danny realtime, was enthralling!  I don't know if we'll see a third season,  I thought I read they were no longer going to benefit from tax credits for filming in Florida.  How do you do a series set in the Keys without the Keys?  

Check out 'The Fall' and 'The Missing' on Netflix.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jun 24, 2016)

dexter and house of cards are awesome on netflix....wife just started watching orange is the new black...its certainly interesting!

have to look into bloodline since it gets so many good reviews here.


----------



## spirits (Jun 24, 2016)

*Two more*

The Killings is a moody, rain filled police procedural with a very strong cast.  The partnership is built on trust and good old police work.  Great acting by the two main characters and a strong woman driven part.  Oh yes, Seattle with all its rain is another main character....love it when the setting is an integral part of the story.

Also another strong woman driven part is How to Get Away With Murder....the woman professor is a tough cookie....she is fascinating to watch.


----------



## Deb from NC (Jun 24, 2016)

Another vote for Bosch; it's very well done.  I really like Homeland too.....


----------



## clifffaith (Jun 24, 2016)

MOXJO7282 said:


> Netflix
> 
> There is a British comedy series from several years ago tilted "The IT Crowd". It is about some lowly IT tech workers in a British Corp and their antics. I found this 4 year series absolutely hysterical. It stars Chris O'Dowd who is now turning up in a lot of US movies.



Thanks for that!  I get nervous when I think I might run out of things to watch although I know I have a couple more seasons of Longmire and I just started Nurse Jackie and I think that was on Showtime (?) for several years.  I am happy to watch things that I can watch without my hand over my eyes -- loved Sons of Anarchy but spent LOTS of time looking away, and even resorted to the mute button a few times.  Creepy, nasty charcters for the most part but fabulous acting!  Cliff would holler from the next room "What the heck are you watching, that sounds hideous?!"


----------



## spirits (Jun 24, 2016)

*Rectify*

After the comments here I just went to watch it.....and we have already seen it......Why cant they call shows by what they are......The guy who lost his memory...or the Professor who manipulates the truth?????? Then I could remember them.  Honestly, sometimes I need to write down my name so I can remember who I am

Forgetting the names of shows I really enjoyed is a small price to pay to have so many good ones to choose from

Thank you Netflix for bringing back character, theme developed programming vs computer generated action flicks........I am in heaven with the TV programming and hopefully this will echo the golden years of idea driven television that was overshadowed by braindead money making shallow written Hollywood movies......go ahead....ask me how I feel


----------



## dixie (Jun 24, 2016)

I really liked "the killing too". Let's keep this thread going. Would love to know some good movies too!


----------



## Glynda (Jun 24, 2016)

*House of Cards*



theo said:


> I don't watch much TV (including streaming content), but nonetheless like *House of Cards* on Netflix. I'd *like* to believe that no real life politician could ever possibly be as conniving, deceitful and manipulative as the Francis Underwood character played in the series by Kevin Spacey.
> 
> On the other hand, didn't (real-life) former Speaker of the U.S. House of Representatives, "Diddler Dennis" Hastert, just report to (real life) prison today?




It's a scary thing, but we have a friend who served as an aide to an important and long-serving senator who said the series is all too close to reality.  And that's about all he/she could say or...


----------



## clifffaith (Jun 24, 2016)

TUGBrian said:


> d
> 
> have to look into bloodline since it gets so many good reviews here.



I saw a "meh" review in the LA Times when the first season of Bloodline came out so I didn't bother to watch it since our Netflix subscription was only 6 months old at the time and I had plenty of other things to catch up on.  Then this year's review was fabulous so I figured I'd give last season a try and was hooked almost immediately.  Was ready to kill the "bad brother" myself by episode 10 or so.  Really a good show and looking forward to moving into the second season after I do some more Nurse Jackie and get this season's "Orange" behind me.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jun 25, 2016)

its funny you asked that...i mentioned it to the wife tonight (bloodline) and she got a guilty look on her face and informed me shes already 5 or 6 episodes into it.

*sigh


----------



## SMHarman (Jun 25, 2016)

Red Oaks

Just the right time of year to watch it as well.


----------



## dixie (Jun 26, 2016)

Netflix:

Spotlight


----------



## vikingsholm (Jun 26, 2016)

Here are many of my favorite series binges, more or less in order:

Dexter
Sopranos
24
The Americans
Person of Interest
Six Feet Under
Homeland
Mad Men
House of Cards
Breaking Bad
Man in the High Castle
Lilyhammer
Orphan Black
Orange is the New Black
Under the Dome


...and cued up next:

Bloodline
The Wire
Game of Thrones


----------



## WinniWoman (Jun 26, 2016)

I really liked The Man in The High Castle on Amazon Prime. I hope they come out with the next series/sequel soon.


----------



## Laurie (Jun 26, 2016)

In order of favorite at the top:

Call the Midwife (Netflix) - love love love
House of Cards (Netflix)
Last Tango in Halifax (Netflix)
Prime Suspect - Helen Mirren  (Amazon Prime)


----------



## clifffaith (Jun 26, 2016)

On the subject of bingeing, but not Netflix or Amazon, I am watching Jennifer Lopez in the police drama Shades of Blue on my cable company's free On Demand channel.  Not sure if this was a short run that will wrap up and end when I get to the last episode, or if this is an ungoing series that will be back next year.  I couldn't tell you the name of one J-Lo song, but she sure is a terrific actress.


----------



## Makai Guy (Jun 26, 2016)

One more I don't think anybody has mentioned yet, BBS import _Luther_.  No, not about the reformation but about a London detective named John Luther, played by Idris Alba (Stringer Bell on _The Wire_) with strong support from Alice Morgan (_The Affair_’s Ruth Wilson).

It streams on Netflix.  Amazon has it too but I don't think it's currently on the Prime free viewing list.


----------



## jme (Jun 26, 2016)

Netflix:   

Bloodline
River
Foyle's War
Midsomer Murders

All amazing! Don't miss these.


----------



## dsexton (Jun 26, 2016)

The Walking Dead - never imagined in a million years we would like this but we are addicted !
Oranges is the New Black
Breaking Bad
Sons of Anarchy - watching now and loving it.


----------



## Corinne1123 (Jun 26, 2016)

Don't  see it on the list so far and not sure if it's on Netflex yet, but Ray Donovan is a great show.  Season 4 (?) starts tonight on SHO, and for anyone that liked Sopranos, they would like this as well.


----------



## Tia (Jun 26, 2016)

Glynda said:


> It's a scary thing, but we have a friend who served as an aide to an important and long-serving senator who said the series is all too close to reality.  And that's about all he/she could say or...



Ya years back attended a wedding  and old friend who wrote speechs for a current senator said nearly all deals done at coctail parties etc  in DC not during working hours.

Like Frankie and Grace on Netflix


----------



## Rene McDaniel (Jun 26, 2016)

*BBC Series - The Bletchley Circle*

We enjoyed the BBC Series "The Bletchley Circle" on Netflix. You might like it if you enjoyed the movie "The Imitation Game" about Alan Turing and the Enigma machine he developed to break Nazi codes during WWII in Bletchley Park.

"The Bletchley Circle is a television mystery drama miniseries, set in 1952–53, about four women who used to work as codebreakers at Bletchley Park. Dissatisfied with the officials' failure to investigate complex crimes, the women join to investigate for themselves."


----------



## nightnurse613 (Jun 26, 2016)

What!!!??? No one mentioned "Outlanders"??????


----------



## Dori (Jun 27, 2016)

I loved watching House of Cards, Suits and The Fall. can't wait for the new seasons to be offered.

Dori


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Mar 6, 2017)

clifffaith said:


> On the subject of bingeing, but not Netflix or Amazon, I am watching Jennifer Lopez in the police drama Shades of Blue on my cable company's free On Demand channel.  Not sure if this was a short run that will wrap up and end when I get to the last episode, or if this is an ungoing series that will be back next year.  I couldn't tell you the name of one J-Lo song, but she sure is a terrific actress.



This show is back for a second season.  Be sure to record and watch it.  Jennifer Lopez is a great actor.

The Americans is an excellent series.  We have been binge-watching it over the last 10 days or so.  Very entertaining and complex.  It's not watched all that much, apparently, because there are only about 5K reviews of the last season.  Season 5 starts tomorrow on Fox.


----------



## clifffaith (Mar 6, 2017)

Americans is on FX, not Fox. Thanks for the heads up -- I've been seeing the "coming in March" ads, but never a date. I picked up Shades of Blue late last season as a binge watch and really enjoyed it. Will binge again this season rather than trying to keep up weekly. Haven't seen any of the new 24 yet, thought I'd again wait until there are several episodes to watch at once.

I just revisited this thread on Friday because I'd run out of Netflix dramas (Still getting through the 30 min shows Weeds and Californication). So I started Lilyhammer (terrific) and Wentworth (pretty much Orange is the New Black set in Australia).


----------



## dsmrp (Mar 7, 2017)

We're currently watching The Crown series about Queen Elizabeth early days,  cause we missed it on PBS.


----------



## jme (Mar 7, 2017)

Just finished watching these on Netflix, both great (especially Luther!!!!!)
Luther
Broadchurch

Best of Netflix:
Bloodline
River
Midsomer Murders
Foyle's War


----------



## Mosca (Mar 7, 2017)

Hands down, _Arrested Development_. I know it isn't an original, but it came and went so fast that no one ever caught on.

I watched _Breaking Bad_, and it was great, but I had to stop watching several times because I didn't like any of the characters. The only one I liked was Hank. Regardless, that show is a masterpiece.

And as much as BB is a masterpiece, _Better Call Saul_ is even better. I can't wait for season 3.


----------



## happymum (Mar 7, 2017)

Another vote for Foyle's War, we thoroughly enjoyed it. Also liked Doc Martin, can't wait for next season to be on Netflix.
The rest would be repeating the most popular suggestions.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Mar 7, 2017)

> Americans is on FX, not Fox.


Yep, major typo. 

We loved watching Man in the High Castle.  I would love to see season 3 of that one.  They had a sort of finale for it that last episode. 

I may watch that from the beginning again.  There were some things happening in season 2 that correlated to season 1; however, I had to ask Rick a few times how that related to season 1.


----------



## BellaWyn (Mar 7, 2017)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Yep, major typo.
> 
> We loved watching Man in the High Castle.  I would love to see season 3 of that one.  They had a sort of finale for it that last episode.
> 
> I may watch that from the beginning again.  There were some things happening in season 2 that correlated to season 1; however, I had to ask Rick a few times how that related to season 1.


We love High Caslte also but DH always ends up explaining coorelation from previous episodes to me also.  Have no idea how he manages to remenber everything with all of the jumping around.  It's a good series though.  Keeping our thumbs up for a Season 3.


----------



## silentg (Mar 7, 2017)

Watch : Last Tango in Halifax. 
Mad Men
Parenthood
Grey's Anatomy 
Hell on Wheels
Breaking Bad
All on Netflix


----------



## rapmarks (Mar 7, 2017)

Longmire and Bosch 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BellaWyn (Mar 7, 2017)

For people that liked The Crown, try *Reign.*  Netflix has 3 seasons but it's a CW series. Young Mary Queen of Scots.

If you liked The Fall try *Marcella,* not quite as dark or intense as The Fall.

If you like Jessica Jones, try the Netflix *Luke Cage and Daredevil* series. These are all leading into an upcoming new Marvel series (The Defenders).  They will first release the *Iron Fist* series before The Defenders.  On the darker side of the Marvel group but well done.

All of the Amazon PBS offerings are pretty good:
Poldark
Mr Selfridge
Endevor
Grantchester
Breathless
Worricker Trilogy (Bill Nighy)
The Escape Artist (David Tennent)
Arthur & George

For raucous reflection of superficial self indulgence with an underlying mysterious thread, *The Royals* is a guilty pleasure.  It an E! series but Prime has at least two seasons.

Netflix also enjoyed:
A Series of Unfortunate Events
Stranger Things
Penny Dreadful (very dark but extremely well done)
Republic of Doyle (Canadian series -- 6 seasons, 13 episodes/ea)

And, I don't think I will ever catch up on all of the espisodes of Supernatural.  It's now in it's 13th(?) Season.  Netflix only has 11.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Mar 7, 2017)

I watch very few of our Dish Network channels anymore.  But we have the local channels, and I have to have news channels other than the local ones (I get sick of seeing child and animal abuse stories on local news).  I am thinking Amazon will someday offer all of our favorite stuff on Amazon Prime, or an even more premium subscription annually, and we can dump Dish for good.  

Netflix is something we should try. 

I love Homeland and paid for a month of Showtime to see all of the episodes on demand.  Then I dropped Showtime.


----------



## mas (Mar 7, 2017)

Breaking Bad and Luther on Netflix and Suits on Amazon


----------



## clifffaith (Mar 7, 2017)

BellaWyn said:


> If you liked The Fall try *Marcella,* not quite as dark or intense as The Fall.



I watched Marcella, because I think Netflix had it as a "you may also like..." while I was watching The Fall. Good show, I hope there will be another season.



rickandcindy23 said:


> I love Homeland and paid for a month of Showtime to see all of the episodes on demand.  Then I dropped Showtime.



I keep hoping that since Nurse Jackie, Weeds and Californication all were on Showtime and are now on Netflix, that Homeland will show up too at some point. I've been hearing good things about it for years and would love to see it.


----------



## LannyPC (Mar 7, 2017)

Mosca said:


> Hands down, _Arrested Development_. I know it isn't an original, but it came and went so fast that no one ever caught on.



I liked the original, although we never saw it in its original run on FOX.  We binge-watched it on a relative's borrowed DVD.  The second installment on Netflix was a little disappointing.

I like watching Fuller House.  I watched the original Full House a lot in the 80s and 90s and then binge-watched the series on Netflix shortly before Fuller House came out on Netflix.  Yeah, this post is probably getting a lot of "Really?!" and "Whatever" reactions but hey, we're all entitled to guilty pleasures.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Mar 7, 2017)

> Yeah, this post is probably getting a lot of "Really?!" and "Whatever" reactions but hey, we're all entitled to guilty pleasures.



Not so crazy, really.  Our daughter and granddaughter love Full House and watched the entire series, then watched the Netflix series.  They enjoyed every minute, and it makes me wish I had Netflix.  I still want to see the Gilmore Girls recent episodes.


----------



## Mosca (Mar 7, 2017)

LannyPC said:


> I liked the original, although we never saw it in its original run on FOX.  We binge-watched it on a relative's borrowed DVD.  The second installment on Netflix was a little disappointing.



I agree, the extra season was okay but nowhere near as wonderful as the first three seasons.


----------



## planzfortomorrow (Mar 8, 2017)

Lots of great stuff already mentioned.  I'll add:


The fades (about ghosts/zombies)
Humans (robots)
In the flesh (zombies)
Teen Wolf (30 yr old werewolves posing as teenagers)
Charlie Jade (from 2005, so everyone else has probably already seen it) Alternate universes
The expanse (season 2 now being released on syfy channel)
True Blood  (Vampires, werewolves, oh my!)
Grimm (monster hunter police detective)
Hunted (from 2012, so again, everyone else has probably already seen it)--spy thriller whodunit type

I like shows that involve some type of supernatural theme... used to love mysteries but heck, you've seen a few thousand whodunit shows you've seen them all.  Now, add a zombie or werewolf, an oddball conspiracy theory or two, a dead body or two & a bit of mystery, and --pure perfection!  Hunted is the only one that's 'normal', with no supernatural stuff at all.

And although it's already been mentioned, I actually broke down & got the amazon prime subscription JUST for the Bosch series, and haven't regretted it one bit.  Even if it lacks a werewolf or two.


----------



## easyrider (Mar 8, 2017)

It seems like we have watched most of the shows already listed in the thread. Recently though, on Amazon Prime, we have binged Goliath, Sneaky Pete and Schitts Creek. Recently on Netflix we are watching the Border Security USA and Border Security Canada series. Its amazing at what people try to get away with. We also liked Netfix Marco Polo, Lillyhammer and a few of the newer westerns.

Bill


----------



## WalnutBaron (Mar 29, 2017)

As many have said, *Bosch* on Amazon Prime is outstanding. Season 3 begins April 21, and I am totally stoked to see it.

On Netflix, we were drawn into *The Killing*--an intense police procedural series set in Seattle. Seattle's a beautiful city, but you never saw it on this series, as you follow the exploits of Detectives Sarah Linden (Mirielle Enos) and Stephen Holder (Joel Kinnamon) through five seasons (the 5th and last was shown on AMC).


----------



## clifffaith (Mar 29, 2017)

WalnutBaron said:


> On Netflix, we were drawn into *The Killing*--an intense police procedural series set in Seattle. Seattle's a beautiful city, but you never saw it on this series, as you follow the exploits of Detectives Sarah Linden (Mirielle Enos) and Stephen Holder (Joel Kinnamon) through five seasons (the 5th and last was shown on AMC).



Thanks for the reminder. On regular TV I came in late to first season of The Killing, and watched second. I'd seen mention of more seasons, but had forgotten about it.  I'll watch first episode in the next day or two to get it on my "list", and list will remind me to watch this series. I keep several things going at one time -- right now Wentworth & Lilyhammer for dramas and Californication, Weeds and Grace & Frankie for comedies (although I often fail to see the humor in both Weeds and Californication).


----------



## Dori (Mar 30, 2017)

Right now, I am watching Damages on Netflix. Glenn Close plays a lawyer and she is wicked!


----------



## mdurette (Mar 30, 2017)

A bit of a chick flick...but I loved the movie Safe Haven.   Movie based on Nicholas Sparks book.  I watched it on Netflix a couple years ago and noticed they are offering it again.


----------



## Red Knave (Mar 30, 2017)

WalnutBaron said:


> On Netflix, we were drawn into *The Killing*--an intense police procedural series set in Seattle.


I've read this twice in this thread but it was filmed in Vancouver, BC (standing in for Seattle).  We also enjoyed it a lot.
A few we watch on Canadian Netflix are Suits, Longmire, House of Cards, Bloodline, Marco Polo, Downton Abbey, Sherlock, Luther ... maybe we watch too much tv?


----------



## clifffaith (Mar 30, 2017)

Red Knave said:


> I've read this twice in this thread but it was filmed in Vancouver, BC (standing in for Seattle).  We also enjoyed it a lot.
> A few we watch on Canadian Netflix are Suits, Longmire, House of Cards, Bloodline, Marco Polo, Downton Abbey, Sherlock, Luther ... maybe we watch too much tv?



I watched the first two episodes of The Killing last night -- lots of shots of the Space Needle to set the Seattle scene. No matter where they filmed it, now I remember that I really dislike all the gray and wet, and I really dislike the lead detective's partner, although I seem to remember that he redeems himself. Cliff always laughs at me because I can't remember having seen certain movies before. We'll get toward the finish and suddenly I have a flash of how it will end. He claims he times me to see how far in to a film I get before remembering I've seen it -- pretty far most times! So I remember all the players in The Killing now that I am rewatching it, but I don't remember who killed the girl at this point.


----------



## rapmarks (Mar 30, 2017)

Dori said:


> I loved watching House of Cards, Suits and The Fall. can't wait for the new seasons to be offered.
> 
> Dori



Dori, thanks for recommending the fall, I really enjoyed it


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## WalnutBaron (Mar 30, 2017)

clifffaith said:


> I watched the first two episodes of The Killing last night -- lots of shots of the Space Needle to set the Seattle scene. No matter where they filmed it, now I remember that I really dislike all the gray and wet, and I really dislike the lead detective's partner, although I seem to remember that he redeems himself. Cliff always laughs at me because I can't remember having seen certain movies before. We'll get toward the finish and suddenly I have a flash of how it will end. He claims he times me to see how far in to a film I get before remembering I've seen it -- pretty far most times! So I remember all the players in The Killing now that I am rewatching it, but I don't remember who killed the girl at this point.



You're talking about Season 1, which is one of the best of the series, and the person that killed the girl is _definitely _a twist ending. There are four more seasons beyond that. Regarding your comments about the "gray and the wet"--you're right. I've read that the producers wanted to emphasize the rain and drizzle of Seattle--and the accompanying gray skies--to establish the dismal nature of the detectives' mission, which is to find the person or persons responsible for the kidnap and murder of Rosie, a middle-class family's pride and joy.


----------



## artringwald (Mar 30, 2017)

Death in Paradise because I like palms trees, and Miss Fisher's Murder Mysteries, well, because I like Miss Fisher.


----------



## Makai Guy (Mar 30, 2017)

Currently enjoying Sneaky Pete on Amazon Prime.


----------



## Ironwood (Mar 31, 2017)

If you like dark thrillers check out 'The Missing' on Netflix.  If you don't mind subtitles have a look at 'Fauda' and 'Nobel' also on Netflix.   Fauda (or chaos) an Israeli thriller makes Homeland seem tame.  Nobel is a Norwegian special ops returns home thriller.


----------



## ride2slide (Mar 31, 2017)

The Crown.

The Fall.


----------



## rapmarks (Apr 12, 2017)

Thanks, enjoyed first three seasons of The Killing, season 4 not so much.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Phydeaux (Apr 12, 2017)

*Grand Tour*


Easy call. The best program televised.


----------



## x3 skier (Apr 12, 2017)

No Netflix or Prime but I love the Mysteries on Acorn TV, especially *The Crownies *from Australia. Acorn has British, Canadian, Australian and New Zealand series. Drama, Comedies, Reality, Documentaries as well as mysteries like Foyle's War, Midsommer Murders and others that have shown on Masterpiece. 

Cheers


----------



## rapmarks (Apr 14, 2017)

Ironwood said:


> If you like dark thrillers check out 'The Missing' on Netflix.  If you don't mind subtitles have a look at 'Fauda' and 'Nobel' also on Netflix.   Fauda (or chaos) an Israeli thriller makes Homeland seem tame.  Nobel is a Norwegian special ops returns home thriller.



The missing does not show up on a search of netflix


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rapmarks (Apr 14, 2017)

Found it on amazon prime


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## clifffaith (Apr 18, 2017)

Just finished season two of The Killing. Turns out I hadn't seen but half a dozen episodes in the first season. What a terrific show! Just picked up my little pile of Kleenex from crying during the last few minutes. Had to Google Mirelle Enos because why the heck haven't I seen her in anything else? She was terrific! Turns out I have been seeing her in ads for The Catch without knowing it. Amazing what makeup can do, Plain Jane has turned into a glamour girl!


----------



## Makai Guy (Apr 19, 2017)

Try RAKE on Netflix.  This is the original Australian series, not the American imitation with Greg Kinnear that died an early death.  Neflix has the first three seasons.  A fourth season was aired in Australia last year, but it hasn't arrived in the US yet.


----------



## WalnutBaron (Apr 19, 2017)

rapmarks said:


> Thanks, enjoyed first three seasons of The Killing, season 4 not so much.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



You're welcome! And I agree: by the time Season 4 came around, the series was more brooding than ever, and had lost its ability to produce great twist endings.


----------



## WalnutBaron (Apr 19, 2017)

clifffaith said:


> Just finished season two of The Killing. Turns out I hadn't seen but half a dozen episodes in the first season. What a terrific show! Just picked up my little pile of Kleenex from crying during the last few minutes. Had to Google Mirelle Enos because why the heck haven't I seen her in anything else? She was terrific! Turns out I have been seeing her in ads for The Catch without knowing it. Amazing what makeup can do, Plain Jane has turned into a glamour girl!



Yes, she looks completely different when wearing a dress and makeup as compared to a baggy sweatshirt and hiking boots. Great actress, and well cast for _The Killing._


----------



## clifffaith (Jul 2, 2017)

Just finished the first season of the new half hour show Glow about female wrestlers in the late '80s.  Took me several episodes to really get into it, but overall a pretty good show. Then I noticed that across the bottom where they suggest other things I might like, there was a documentary about the real Glow. Quite interesting; somehow this totally got past me 30 years ago so now I feel like I'm caught up!


----------



## silentg (Jul 2, 2017)

I watch Netflicks quite often. I have watched Grey's Anatomy, Army Wives, Breaking Bad, Ned and Stacy, Shameless, The Crown, Blue Bloods, I'm watching now,.  I saw a older movie This Boy's Life with Leo DiCaprio and Robert DiNero, had not seen it before. I try to find older movies that I may have wanted to see or have heard about .Recently, I watched To Kill a Mocking Bird. DH was surprised I had never seen it! I like watching Netflix because no commercials.
Silentg


----------



## clifffaith (Jul 2, 2017)

silentg said:


> I watch Netflicks quite often. I have watched Grey's Anatomy, Army Wives, Breaking Bad, Ned and Stacy, Shameless, The Crown, Blue Bloods, I'm watching now,.  I saw a older movie This Boy's Life with Leo DiCaprio and Robert DiNero, had not seen it before. I try to find older movies that I may have wanted to see or have heard about .Recently, I watched To Kill a Mocking Bird. DH was surprised I had never seen it! I like watching Netflix because no commercials.
> Silentg



I had also never seen To Kill A Mockingbird before Netflix. Cliff has a friend who goes by Angel May on one of his boards. Scout's brother calls her Angel May at one point during the movie, so of course we had to pause it while we exclaimed that that was undoubtedly where his friend Rita got her board name.


----------



## VegasBella (Jul 2, 2017)

More on my list:

- Underground (hulu)
- The Handmaid's Tale (hulu)
- The Path (hulu)
- Hand of God (Amazon Prime)
- newest season of Orange Is The New Black (netflix)
- American Crime (netflix)


----------



## dagger1 (Jul 2, 2017)

Justified
Peaky Blinders (great music score)
Inspector Lewis (and Endeavor)
Chef's Table


----------



## VacationForever (Jul 2, 2017)

We are very selective in what we watch and hardly find anything that captures our attention for more than 5 minutes.  One series that we absolutely crave is Sherlock and we are now needing to wait another 2 years for the next season.   It's on Netflix.


----------



## Marathoner (Jul 2, 2017)

Bosch on Amazon is excellent.

Shooter, the Netflix series based on the Bob Lee Swagger books, is very good.


----------



## rapmarks (Jul 3, 2017)

Marathoner said:


> Bosch on Amazon is excellent.
> 
> Shooter, the Netflix series based on the Bob Lee Swagger books, is very good.



Loved the Bosch series, thanks for tip on shooter, I have read all the bob lee swagger books too.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jme (Jul 3, 2017)

update on Netflix favorites:

Bloodline*
River*
Luther*

House of Cards
The Crown
Breaking Bad
Midsomer Murders
Father Brown
Sherlock

(Bloodline, River, and Luther were my favorites by far-----all very intense to say the least.
Midsomer Murders and Father Brown were just plain fun as murder mysteries.)


----------



## easyrider (Jul 3, 2017)

We recently began watching " Life Below Zero" on Netflix. It is a BBC documentary or sorts about different people living near the Arctic Circle. There are 4 seasons and we are on season 3. It is kind of interesting. 

Bill


----------



## Bucky (Jul 4, 2017)

Amazon Prime

The Night Manager
Broadchurch
Bosch
The Queen


----------



## dixie (Jul 17, 2017)

Watched "RISE" on Amazon Prime the other night and thought it was a good movie.


----------



## clifffaith (Jul 17, 2017)

I've discovered I can't stop watching a series on Netflix once I get through a couple seasons. I was so DONE with Weeds and Californication that I watched the last two seasons of each in a marathon over a couple of days rather than watch some of this, some of that like I usually do. When a program on TV starts to lose my interest I just don't pick up again when they come back from a seasonal break. Right now I'm "stuck" in Shameless. There's that kernel of interest in the various family members, but I figure it's a forlorn hope that Frank will finally die of his alcoholism before they find a liver for him. I'm going to switch over to This Is Us on On Demand, assuming all the episodes are there when I check. Have been hearing good things, and at least two of the actors got Emmy nominations. I find that what's available On Demand seems to depend on the network. NBC in particular is pretty good about not only having the current season available, but also older seasons as well. Ended up being sure I watched Modern Family and Blackish live because it was hit or miss as to whether or not they would have missed episodes immediately available, while knowing I could depend on SVU and Chicago PD to be there for me as soon as I wanted to watch.


----------



## VacationForever (Jul 17, 2017)

Just finished 3 seasons of Miss Fisher's Murder Mysteries on Netflix.  Absolutely wonderful.


----------



## clifffaith (Jul 21, 2017)

Well poop! I generally watch several series at one time, often stopping a series for awhile at the end of a season and then picking it back up. Finished Season 2 of Saving Grace about a month ago and went to finish the series with the final season tonight. But they've pulled it from rotation! The only "saving grace" to that is that I actually have the season 3 DVD listed for sale on eBay. We actually bought the series when Blockbuster was closing up shop. Six years in this house and we've never set up the DVD player and don't know how to and haven't missed it. So prepatory to selling on eBay I started watching the disks on my computer and thought to look on Netflix and happily found it. I guess it's back to my desk to finish watching it -- sure enough someone will buy it out from under me now so I'd better raise the price by $100 to buy some time!


----------



## WalnutBaron (Jul 21, 2017)

DW and I recently finished watching "Paranoid" on Netflix--a richly-detailed, character-driven British murder mystery series. I wouldn't put it quite up there with "The Killing" or "Bosch", but it's very well done.


----------



## VacationForever (Jul 21, 2017)

For those of us who have visited the Florence region or are European history buffs, here is a Netflix original: Medici: Masters of Florence  

I am halfway through Season 1.  They are still filming Season 2. 

Starring Dustin Hoffman plus a bunch of new stars (Game of Thrones) whom I do not know because I don't watch much TV or movies.


----------



## bobby (Jul 23, 2017)

We get Netflix by mail, but we adored A Place to Call Home. Beautiful scenery, costumes, a real soap opera set in Australia. 5*


----------



## clifffaith (Jul 23, 2017)

I watched all of the new show Ozark this weekend on Netflix. Storyline revolves around an investment banker/financial advisor that has been laundering money for a drug cartel. Drug lord finds out that a partner in the firm has stolen from him, but our hero comes up with a plan to recoup the stolen money. He moves his family from Chicago to Lake of the Ozarks and runs into one problem after another. I liked the first two or three episodes, then started to lose interest in the middle, but by the end I was ready to see the next season. All said a pretty good show.


----------



## clifffaith (Jul 25, 2017)

Just watched a four part Australian crime drama called Deep Water on Netflix. It was set in Syndney on Biondi Beach. Quite good and I love being done in one evening! So I'm watching and thinking that the actress playing the lead detective looks sort of familiar. Then I think she reminds me of an actress on a Netflix original series. Hmm, there are so many programs with all the programming outlets available these days that they are often using Brits or Aussies to play Americans. Then she smiled broadly toward the end of the last episode and I was positive it was her. Googled her to confirm. Won't spoil anyone else's guessing game, although her name is clearly in the opening credits but I didn't recognize it.


----------



## b2bailey (Jul 25, 2017)

VacationForever said:


> Just finished 3 seasons of Miss Fisher's Murder Mysteries on Netflix.  Absolutely wonderful.


I am with you on this one. Friends introduced me to Ms. Fisher awhile ago. I've been binge watching.

I like series where I can watch several episodes
without waiting a week for the next one.


----------



## b2bailey (Jul 25, 2017)

artringwald said:


> Death in Paradise because I like palms trees, and Miss Fisher's Murder Mysteries, well, because I like Miss Fisher.


I had to respond to this -- I don't watch much TV, but friends introduced me to both of the above and they have become my 'go to' shows. I especially like that they are commercial free.


----------



## clifffaith (Sep 14, 2017)

I stumbled upon The OA Sunday when Netflix put it as a "more like this" when I was watching something else semi-science fictiony. I found it very interesting after taking just a bit of time to engage me. The actress, Brit Marling, is also one of the creators of the show. There will apparently be a season two. You know how some shows have a "may be too intense/viewer discretion advised" warning? The situation depicted in the last ten minutes or so of the last episode about did me in. Too close to real life. But a very interesting story premise over all.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Sep 15, 2017)

Outlander on Starz through Amazon Prime.  Loved the books, now loving the show.


----------



## VacationForever (Sep 15, 2017)

We just finished binge watching 10 seasons of Murdoch Mysteries.  Seasons 1-7 available on Netflix, Acorn TV has all Seasons 1-10 (we only switched to Acorn in Season 8 when Netflix ran out).  We pay Acorn TV through Amazon - $4.99 per month.  Absolutely wonderful series.  It's Canadian, set at the turn of the 1900.  Stories are very clever and ingenious.  Season 11 is scheduled to start on Sept 25, 2017.  Cannot wait.


----------



## jme (Sep 15, 2017)

Both of these are exceptional:

Medici
Turn


My last list included:
River...................very intense, great acting, loved it.
Luther.................wonderful, hope there's more, loved it.
The Killing
House of Cards
Bloodline
The Crown
Breaking Bad
Midsomer Murders
Father Brown
Sherlock


----------



## dixie (Sep 15, 2017)

Sure appears that people much prefer Netfix over Amazon Prime's selections.


----------



## bbodb1 (Sep 15, 2017)

Season 4 of Blacklist recently dropped on Netflix.  I never watched this show on NBC, but I have watched the three seasons that have been on Netflix for some time.  Season 4 dropped about a week ago.
James Spader makes this series worth watching.


----------



## clifffaith (Sep 15, 2017)

dixie said:


> Sure appears that people much prefer Netfix over Amazon Prime's selections.



I am 2 3/4 years into my Netflix subscription. I figured I'd change to Amazon when I was 'finished" with Netflix. So far that hasn't happened. Signed up originally for Breaking Bad and movies, only to discover Netflix has almost no current movies anyone has ever heard of.  But their original programming is outstanding, and being able to watch whole seasons of TV shows that I missed is great. I only came into The Walking Dead last season on TV, after piecing some of the storyline together during the marathon of old episodes prior to season 7. Don't know why I didn't think to check to see if it was on Netflix sooner, but eventually stumbled upon it and was able to get caught up.


----------



## cp73 (Sep 15, 2017)

I loved Ozark on Netflix. Watched it in 4 days. Also enjoyed OA on Netflix.


----------



## bbodb1 (Sep 15, 2017)

clifffaith said:


> I am 2 3/4 years into my Netflix subscription. I figured I'd change to Amazon when I was 'finished" with Netflix. So far that hasn't happened. ...


Precisely my experience as well.  Never did I imagine I would stay with Netflix as long as I have.


----------



## remowidget (Sep 16, 2017)

The only series I have watched on Amazon is Justified. I've watched it twice and would be willing to watch it again. 

Sent from my SM-T580 using Tapatalk


----------



## TUGBrian (Sep 16, 2017)

cp73 said:


> I loved Ozark on Netflix. Watched it in 4 days. Also enjoyed OA on Netflix.



just started watching this recently, very surprised...such a bizarre show (in a good way!)


----------



## Bucky (Sep 16, 2017)

We have both Netflix and Prime and we like Prime much more. To each their own but our perception is that Netflix is ok if your into reruns or older movies but we prefer a Prime for original programming. Love Bosch but currently watching Suits.


----------



## VacationForever (Sep 16, 2017)

cp73 said:


> I loved Ozark on Netflix. Watched it in 4 days. Also enjoyed OA on Netflix.


What is OA?


----------



## clifffaith (Sep 16, 2017)

VacationForever said:


> What is OA?


 
The OA is a show about a woman who had a near death experience (NDE) as a little girl. As a young adult she is kidnapped by a scientist who is researching NDE, and she is held with several other people who experienced the same. Story is told in flashback after she has escaped. She calls herself "The OA", which I decided means Original Angel (if it was explained in the show I missed it) because somewhere along the line she decided she was an angel returned to earth. Took me just a bit of time to decide whether I wanted to pursue it or not, but I was hooked midway through the second episode.


----------



## FLDVCFamily (Sep 16, 2017)

Narcos and Ozark are our current favorites.


----------



## Glynda (Sep 16, 2017)

Enjoyed binging on 7 series of Doc Martin recently.  Had to get the 7th on Acorn TV.


----------



## cp73 (Sep 27, 2017)

clifffaith said:


> because somewhere along the line she decided she was an angel returned to earth. Took me just a bit of time to decide whether I wanted to pursue it or not, but I was hooked midway through the second episode.



I really liked it but I don't recall picking up on the angel returning to earth. There is nothing religious about the show. How did I miss that? Its been a while since I watched it but I thought it raised more the question of her being abducted by aliens.


----------



## clifffaith (Sep 27, 2017)

cp73 said:


> I really liked it but I don't recall picking up on the angel returning to earth. There is nothing religious about the show. How did I miss that? Its been a while since I watched it but I thought it raised more the question of her being abducted by aliens.



I think the angel business came up about midway, I think after she died and returned a second time.


----------



## elaine (Sep 28, 2017)

started watching The Newsroom based upon this thread. We never got hooked on West Wing (Aaron Sorkin), but really like this. It's a fast paced drama/comedy.


----------



## clifffaith (Sep 28, 2017)

I've started Call the Midwife on Netflix after it was mentioned here. I'd only seen the first episode on PBS -- at 9PM on Sunday night it's impossible to stay awake with a low key show with British accents. I do better with the zombies instead!


----------



## VacationForever (Sep 28, 2017)

Glynda said:


> Enjoyed binging on 7 series of Doc Martin recently.  Had to get the 7th on Acorn TV.


This was a good recommendation.   Thank you.  We looked for this series after your posting.  We finished watching Seasons 1-6 and finishing Season 7.  We had been watching so many murder mystery series so it was a good change, although it could still get bloody. Puke!


----------



## Glynda (Sep 28, 2017)

VacationForever said:


> This was a good recommendation.   Thank you.  We looked for this series after your posting.  We finished watching Seasons 1-6 and finishing Season 7.  We had been watching so many murder mystery series so it was a good change, although it could still get bloody. Puke!



I've read that they are filming season 8!


----------



## VacationForever (Sep 28, 2017)

Glynda said:


> I've read that they are filming season 8!


Yes, ep 1 should be in Acorn.  I read that each episode is being made available in Acorn a day after it is shown on British telly.


----------



## "Roger" (Sep 30, 2017)

VacationForever said:


> Yes, ep 1 should be in Acorn.  I read that each episode is being made available in Acorn a day after it is shown on British telly.


Episodes 1 and 2 (season 8) are currently (Sept. 30) available on Acorn with the following note ...

You might have gotten the email from Acorn that they are having troubles streaming from iOS and Android devices. Not sure why this has become an issue. With most programs, no difficulty. It appears that they are having trouble only with the most recent additions. (Don't know what has changed.)

In any case, Doc Martin and Loch Ness (haven't watched it, but looks interesting) are two that they seem to be having trouble with. So, to watch, you need to bring it up on your Chromecast browser and then cast it from there (as opposed to using their tablet app).


----------



## VacationForever (Sep 30, 2017)

"Roger" said:


> Episodes 1 and 2 (season 8) are currently (Sept. 30) available on Acorn with the following note ...
> 
> You might have gotten the email from Acorn that they are having troubles streaming from iOS and Android devices. Not sure why this has become an issue. With most programs, no difficulty. It appears that they are having trouble only with the most recent additions. (Don't know what has changed.)
> 
> In any case, Doc Martin and Loch Ness (haven't watched it, but looks interesting) are two that they seem to be having trouble with. So, to watch, you need to bring it up on your Chromecast browser and then cast it from there (as opposed to using their tablet app).



We watch them on our Smart TVs.  No problem getting the programs but Acorn's quality is certainly inferior to Netflix in terms of streaming quality and stop/start of the next episode. With Acorn TV, we get fuzziness for a few seconds and then the image sharpens again and it can happen on any part of a show.  The other annoying part with Acorn TV, if we don't let the credits at the end of an episode finish showing before stopping it, when we come back to it later, it starts from the beginning of an episode that we had already watched.


----------



## geoand (Sep 30, 2017)

Manhunt on Netflix was an excellent 8 episode series released just recently.  I didn't think I would enjoy it because I thought there would be nothing new or interesting.  Totally wrong was I.  Excellent story and some excellent acting.


----------



## Glynda (Oct 1, 2017)

"Roger" said:


> Episodes 1 and 2 (season 8) are currently (Sept. 30) available on Acorn with the following note ...
> 
> You might have gotten the email from Acorn that they are having troubles streaming from iOS and Android devices. Not sure why this has become an issue. With most programs, no difficulty. It appears that they are having trouble only with the most recent additions. (Don't know what has changed.)
> 
> In any case, Doc Martin and Loch Ness (haven't watched it, but looks interesting) are two that they seem to be having trouble with. So, to watch, you need to bring it up on your Chromecast browser and then cast it from there (as opposed to using their tablet app).



Is there that much on Acorn that isn't on Netflix or Amazon Prime?  I took the free month's trial of Acorn but only watched the 7th season of Doc Martin.  Didn't want the additional charge.  Need to know if it is worth it.

So what do others here like best that is available only on Acorn?


----------



## remowidget (Oct 2, 2017)

I realy enjoyed Justified and Dexter. I have watched both series twice.

Sent from my SM-T580 using Tapatalk


----------



## VacationForever (Oct 3, 2017)

We rarely watch USA made movies and TV series as they typically carry too much swear language, violence, blood and gore.  After going through several Australian, Canadian and British TV series, we seemed to have run out of series which we enjoy.  We have checked out manyl of the shows mentioned in this thread and finally found an American series that is intriguing - Blacklist.  We still turn away from the TV when there is blood and anything revolting but this series is interesting enough to keep our attention.  Blacklist reminds us of Dark Angel (Jessica Alba) and Alias (Jennifer Garner), which we had enjoyed.

Update... after one season, we stopped at the start of season 2.  Too much blood and body parts.  Cannot do it.  My main complaint about USA made shows.  Back to  UK, Aussie and Canadian shows.


----------



## Mosca (Oct 5, 2017)

Binged the first season of _The Unbreakable Kimmy Schmidt_ while convalescing from an incident. It started pretty good, but after a dozen episodes or so it fell into a routine where every plot was pretty much the same, only the wisecracks changed. I stopped watching after Season 2, episode 2. Maybe I'll pick it back up, maybe I won't.


----------



## northwoodsgal (Oct 5, 2017)

I'm glad someone mentioned Father Brown!  My husband and I, and now our 20's daughters, like to watch it.  I would also suggest Sherlock - it's one of the smartest shows I've seen in awhile.


----------



## Glynda (Oct 5, 2017)

Mosca said:


> Binged the first season of _The Unbreakable Kimmy Schmidt_ while convalescing from an incident. It started pretty good, but after a dozen episodes or so it fell into a routine where every plot was pretty much the same, only the wisecracks changed. I stopped watching after Season 2, episode 2. Maybe I'll pick it back up, maybe I won't.


That happened to me too.  Funny at first and then just seemed like repetitive silliness. I couldn't take any more.


----------



## VacationForever (Oct 5, 2017)

Glynda said:


> That happened to me too.  Funny at first and then just seemed like repetitive silliness. I couldn't take any more.


Reading this reminds me of watching The Minions.  Stupid funny for the first 5 minutes and thereafter I got bored.... punched the remote control for next...


----------



## Deb & Bill (Oct 7, 2017)

TURN: Washington's Spies.  First three seasons are on Netflix, last one is still not on.  Really good show.


----------



## rapmarks (Oct 8, 2017)

northwoodsgal said:


> I'm glad someone mentioned Father Brown!  My husband and I, and now our 20's daughters, like to watch it.  I would also suggest Sherlock - it's one of the smartest shows I've seen in awhile.


I read father brown books when I was very young, is this series based on those old books?


----------



## rickandcindy23 (May 3, 2018)

The newest season of Bosch is now available on Amazon Prime.  

We just finished watching both seasons of Hand of God with Ron Perlman and Dana Delaney.  I really loved that show, and I definitely will be watching and hoping for a new season of Sneaky Pete.  Hand of God concludes season 2 well, and I couldn't see any plans for a 3rd season.  But Sneaky Pete, if they don't do additional seasons, I will be very disappointed.  I loved Giovanni in that series.  He is so talented.  I could read him well.


----------



## bbodb1 (May 3, 2018)

rickandcindy23 said:


> The newest season of Bosch is now available on Amazon Prime.



Since S4 is less than one month released, I will not provide any spoilers here but S4 is a departure from S1 - S3 and even though I really enjoyed S1 - S3, S4 sort of left me less than impressed.  I have not read the books on which this series was developed but the storyline for S4 does not compare quality-wise with S1 - S3.  With S1 - S3, there were so many storylines in play that it seemed the writers felt they had to touch them all in S4 and that may have been one of the most significant weaknesses of S4.  I'm also sensing that S4 was an attempt to play the same old TV racial line plots that far too many series seem to be using these days.  Perhaps this is another way to say the freshness of approach I found with S1 - S3 of Bosch seems to be wearing off.  I hope S5 proves me wrong but now we have to wait until 4/2019 to find out.


----------



## Czahara1 (May 4, 2018)

Here's a few I don't think I saw mentioned.  Search them on Rotten Tomatoes for story line and audience score.

The Marvelous Mrs Maisel
Sneaky Pete
Mozart in the Jungle
Goliath
The Last Tycoon
The Last Post
The Wire
Santa Clarita Diet


----------



## WalnutBaron (May 4, 2018)

bbodb1 said:


> Since S4 is less than one month released, I will not provide any spoilers here but S4 is a departure from S1 - S3 and even though I really enjoyed S1 - S3, S4 sort of left me less than impressed.  I have not read the books on which this series was developed but the storyline for S4 does not compare quality-wise with S1 - S3.  With S1 - S3, there were so many storylines in play that it seemed the writers felt they had to touch them all in S4 and that may have been one of the most significant weaknesses of S4.  I'm also sensing that S4 was an attempt to play the same old TV racial line plots that far too many series seem to be using these days.  Perhaps this is another way to say the freshness of approach I found with S1 - S3 of Bosch seems to be wearing off.  I hope S5 proves me wrong but now we have to wait until 4/2019 to find out.


I generally agree with your critique of Season 4, which was an amalgam of several storylines presented both in the Netflix series as well as a number of the books upon which the series is based. There are now 22 books in Michael Connelly's Bosch series, and I have read them all. The primary storyline of Season 4--dealing with the murder of an attorney who was ready to expose racial profiling and mistreatment of suspects by the LAPD--held quite faithfully to Connelly's _Angel's Flight, _which was published in 2011. What I wish the producers of the Netflix series had _not _done (without giving anything away for those who want to watch it) was to squeeze too many plotlines into Season 4. The second plotline dealing with the events surrounding a Chinese Mafia gang were part of a completely different book, which was--IMO--one of the best of the book series. But by shoe-horning it into the TV series they way they did, they really short-changed that particular story.

Nonetheless, it's great to see Bosch so faithfully produced, and Titus Welliver does a great job portraying Heironymus Bosch--the dogged, no-nonsense, meticulous detective whose _modus operandi_ is to go over the evidence again and again and again until he finds the angle no one else has been able to see in order to get himself on the trail of the murderer(s). 

By the way, other than reading a large number of Nero Wolfe mysteries when I was younger, I've never read a fictional series with such gusto before--but last year I read all 21 Bosch books (there has been one more added since) between January and April. Obviously, I'm pretty into the Harry Bosch genre!


----------



## taterhed (May 4, 2018)

Bosch is very good on audio tape as well!


----------



## PigsDad (May 4, 2018)

Ok, one that I haven't seen recommended here yet is *Red Oaks *on Amazon Prime.  Comedy/drama centered around a NYC-area country club in the mid-80's, featuring some good performances from some well-seasoned actors including Paul Reiser, Jennifer Grey and Richard Kind.  At first I thought it was going to be like a Caddyshack knock-off, but it turned out to be very good with some decent plot lines.  It ran for three seasons of 1/2 hour episodes, so easy to binge-watch in a short time.  Received a Rotten Tomatoes rating of 93%.

Kurt


----------



## CalGalTraveler (May 4, 2018)

If you liked Breaking Bad, you will like the prequel:

Better Call Saul

Love the Southwest style and unique camera angles that Vince Gilligan uses to tell the story.


----------



## Steve Fatula (May 4, 2018)

Downton Abbey, Upstairs Downstairs on Amazon Prime


----------



## stmartinfan (May 4, 2018)

Our latest find is on BBC America—Killing Eve.  Eve is a British agent on the hunt for a female serial killer who's amazingly scary.


----------



## geist1223 (May 4, 2018)

Netflix? Amazon Prime? We seem to get more than enough entertainment on our Basic Digital Cable.


----------



## PigsDad (May 4, 2018)

geist1223 said:


> Netflix? Amazon Prime? We seem to get more than enough entertainment on our Basic Digital Cable.


Haven't you heard?  People are "cutting the cord" and dropping cable like hotcakes and switching to streaming service.  Get with the 2010's! 

Kurt


----------



## bbodb1 (May 4, 2018)

geist1223 said:


> Netflix? Amazon Prime? We seem to get more than enough entertainment on our Basic Digital Cable.


....but yet you offer no viewing suggestions....


----------



## Bunk (May 5, 2018)

We liked Alienist (on TNT. takes place in NYC in late 1890's) and the Sinner (on USA filmed in Hudson River region and South Carolina)


----------



## geist1223 (May 5, 2018)

bbodb1 said:


> ....but yet you offer no viewing suggestions....



It only asked for viewing selections on Netflix and Amazon Prime.


----------



## geist1223 (May 5, 2018)

PigsDad said:


> Haven't you heard?  People are "cutting the cord" and dropping cable like hotcakes and switching to streaming service.  Get with the 2010's!
> 
> Kurt



I guess we wil have to get rid of our Flips Phones and maybe actually look up and order something on Amazon. Maybe get a Twitter and/or Facebook Account. We somehow have survived very happily with none of these.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (May 5, 2018)

geist1223 said:


> I guess we wil have to get rid of our Flips Phones and maybe actually look up and order something on Amazon. Maybe get a Twitter and/or Facebook Account. We somehow have survived very happily with none of these.



LOL so the Russian hackers have no idea who you are! You are off-the-grid on privacy...


----------



## taterhed (May 5, 2018)

Watching television on cable is like going to a timeshare presentation: it's just one long commercial

Sent from my KFDOWI using Tapatalk


----------



## rickandcindy23 (May 5, 2018)

taterhed said:


> Watching television on cable is like going to a timeshare presentation: it's just one long commercial
> 
> Sent from my KFDOWI using Tapatalk


With have Dish Network and skip the commercials automatically, so we don't have to push that button 6-8 times to get through the commercial break, which is great, but there are some shows the system won't let us skip commercials.  Madame Secretary was one that would make us hit the button to skip through the commercials ourselves.  Commercial advertisers must be putting pressure on some channels.  

The Americans is a great show on Amazon Prime, but it's on FX, I think.  Amazon Prime is better.  This is the last season.  I love that show and wait until at least three episodes are out to watch them all at once.


----------



## clifffaith (May 5, 2018)

I am watching The Same Sky on Netflix. Set in East & West Berlin in the 1970s. Excellent series, but no playing spider solitaire on the Kindle while watching because 3/4 of it is in German with subtitles.


----------



## bbodb1 (May 5, 2018)

geist1223 said:


> It only asked for viewing selections on Netflix and Amazon Prime.



I think it is safe to conclude that despite the title, the spirit of this thread searches for good viewing options wherever they may be.....


----------



## DeniseM (May 5, 2018)

My son got me to watch Stranger Things, and Lost in Space, and to my surprise, I really liked both of them.


----------



## clifffaith (May 5, 2018)

I am afraid I'll run out of things to watch on Netflix so I've reserved season two of The Crown and Stranger Things "just in case"!


----------



## DeniseM (May 5, 2018)

I liked the first season of The Crown, but the reviews were so bad for the 2nd season, that I haven't watched it.


----------



## cp73 (May 5, 2018)

I finished watching Lost in Space last week. It was really well done and just got better with each episode. I also started watching Love on Netflix. It has three seasons its about young people and relationship and is a comedy. I really don't care for comedies but I am enjoying this one. Lead actor is sort of a woolly allen type character. If you are offended by young topless girls dont watch it.


----------



## Makai Guy (May 6, 2018)

cp73 said:


> woolly allen


Woody Allen with a bushy beard?


----------



## TUGBrian (May 6, 2018)

few episodes into the new karate kid remake "Cobra Kai"...have to say...this is easily one of the better remakes/reboots ive seen in quite some time!  (its on youtube vs netflix or amazon though)


----------



## elaine (May 6, 2018)

Call the midwife-my girl’s binge. My midwife friend said it is very accurate. Set in a nunnery. The storyline is lovely.
The network-only 2 seasons. By Creator of west wing.
Occupied-Norway green party wanted to stop oil production. Eu need their oil. Russia is somewhat occupying N to ensure N starts oil again. Ex PM has turned closet terrorist. Fantastic. In Norwegian with subtitles so you have to pay attn.


----------



## MOXJO7282 (May 6, 2018)

loving the Arrested Development season 4 re-mix on Netflix and can't wait for season 5.


----------



## Anne&Jim (May 6, 2018)

Bunk said:


> We liked Alienist (on TNT. takes place in NYC in late 1890's) and the Sinner (on USA filmed in Hudson River region and South Carolina)



I highly recommend the novel this was based on (same name). We were so excited we could hardly wait for the series, but waited so we could binge watch without commercials...imagine our disappointment when we couldn’t fast forward through the commercials after waiting all that time!  I just found out we can buy it on iTunes without commercials and can finally see it — hope it’s worth it!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bunk (May 7, 2018)

Anne&Jim said:


> I highly recommend the novel this was based on (same name). We were so excited we could hardly wait for the series, but waited so we could binge watch without commercials...imagine our disappointment when we couldn’t fast forward through the commercials after waiting all that time!  I just found out we can buy it on iTunes without commercials and can finally see it — hope it’s worth it!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks.   I plan on reading the Alienist during our trip to Birch Bay in July.


----------



## SMHarman (May 7, 2018)

elaine said:


> Call the midwife-my girl’s binge. My midwife friend said it is very accurate. Set in a nunnery. The storyline is lovely.
> The network-only 2 seasons. By Creator of west wing.
> Occupied-Norway green party wanted to stop oil production. Eu need their oil. Russia is somewhat occupying N to ensure N starts oil again. Ex PM has turned closet terrorist. Fantastic. In Norwegian with subtitles so you have to pay attn.


The Network, you mean "the Newsroom?"


----------



## PigsDad (May 7, 2018)

SMHarman said:


> The Network, you mean "the Newsroom?"


It they meant The Newsroom, I completely agree.  It ran for 2.5 seasons, and I thought it was one of the best series I've watched.  Available on Amazon Prime.

Kurt


----------



## elaine (May 7, 2018)

Yes newsroom.


----------



## sweetbutter (May 9, 2018)

Breaking Bad
Black Mirror
Lost in space


----------



## x3 skier (May 16, 2018)

Just finished Bosch Season 4. Great as ever but adding the Hong Kong story was not really necessary.

I also really enjoyed reading and rereading Nero Wolfe novels as well as listening to the radio series.

Cheers


----------



## sweetbutter (May 19, 2018)

Black Mirror
Stranger Things


----------



## Makai Guy (May 19, 2018)

Lately I've been binging on _Suits_ on Amazon Prime.  I think I watched one or two episodes a few years ago but didn't get into it.  This time I started at the beginning -- it makes all the difference and I'm hooked.  Seasons 1-6 are free on Prime.

Season 7 ran on USA from September 2017 to April 2018 and is still $2.99/episode or $19.99/season on Amazon.  It typically takes a year to move into Prime due to licensing agreements with the producers. 

Meanwhile, you can stream Season 7 for free on USA Network's own website, the USA app on IOS, Android, Roku, etc. with your cable/satellite subscription credentials,  or you might have it available on demand depending on your cable/satellite source.  Either of these options will likely include unskippable commercials.

USA has ordered an 8th season, but it will be without Patrick J. Adams (Mike Ross) and, obviously, Meghan Markle (Rachel Zane) whose royal wedding to England's Prince Harry is today.



Spoiler



Suits cast on NBC Today talks about the show and Meghan Markle's wedding to Prince Harry (contains spoilers re season 7 and beyond): http://www.usanetwork.com/suits/episodes


----------



## clifffaith (May 20, 2018)

clifffaith said:


> I am afraid I'll run out of things to watch on Netflix so I've reserved season two of The Crown and Stranger Things "just in case"!



So I was up all last night watching the Royal wedding, and then slept from 6am until almost two. Even though in theory I got plenty of sleep, I pretty much felt like a zombie all day and never got out of my pjs. Puttered about and figured I then would watch an hour of Netflix. All done with everything I've been watching, so checked some of the emails Netflix has been sending me about new shows before starting Season 2 of The Crown. The description of the show Requiem sounded interesting, and I was hooked in the first 20 minutes. If you like modern day British ghost/mystery/psychological thrillers I'd highly recommend this show. I'm into episode four of six by now and the only fault I find is that they are calling this season 1 which means they won't wrap it up at the end of episode six. It is excellent!


----------



## turkel (May 21, 2018)

Just finished Lost in Space yesterday. I really enjoyed it and hope they continue the series.

This was the first series I have watched on Netflix, I usually use my Netflix for BBC documentaries, love David Attenborough's voice. Helps me sleep!

I will have to check out a few other suggestions. We watched the first 7 seasons of the Walking Dead, but I couldn't take it anymore. We only lasted 4 episodes of Better Call Saul we thought it was terrible, and gave up. Liked Season 1 of Into the Badlands but since we stopped watching The Walking Dead we never started season 2, it's now on Netflix so maybe I will catch up.


----------



## bbodb1 (May 21, 2018)

It's been recommended on this thread previously, but for Netflix users, check out Longmire.


----------



## wackymother (May 22, 2018)

Has anyone recommended Glow? It's great! We're really looking forward to season two.


----------



## Bunk (Jun 2, 2018)

NY Times describing what's new this summer in Netflix, etc.

https://www.nytimes.com/2018/06/01/...icle&region=Footer&contentCollection=Trending


----------



## clifffaith (Jun 2, 2018)

I just got notice from Netflix that the last season of Sensate is ready for viewing. The first two seasons were very good.


----------



## Glynda (Jun 6, 2018)

Just finished watching Safe on Netflix and enjoyed it a lot!


----------



## Makai Guy (Jun 6, 2018)

Glynda said:


> Just finished watching Safe on Netflix and enjoyed it a lot!


Me too, despite Michael C Hall's attempt at a British accent....


----------



## x3 skier (Jun 6, 2018)

I watched SAFE. It was an great tutorial on dumb things to do as demonstrated by everyone involved.

Cheers


----------



## clifffaith (Jun 16, 2018)

Godless on Netflix. Great western that wraps up at the end of seven episodes.


----------



## Dori (Jun 16, 2018)

Right now, I am watching Grand Hotel on Netflix. It is in Italian, but I don't have any trouble with the English sub-titles. I am enjoying it!

Dori


----------



## Corinne (Jun 21, 2018)

I highly recommend Trapped on Amazon Prime. It’s a crime drama set (and filmed) in Iceland, with English subtitles but worth it. Great acting, scenery, suspense. I stumbled across it last year while doing research for a trip to Iceland and the whole family binge-watched it before we went. Love Ólafur Ólafsson. They’re supposedly filming a second season now, which makes me very happy.


----------



## Ironwood (Jun 21, 2018)

Just finished the second season of 'Fauda' on Netflix an Israeli security elite squad thriller.  It's in subtitles, but for raw realism and a glimpse of the conflicts in that area, it's a riveting series.


----------



## clifffaith (Jun 21, 2018)

turkel said:


> Just finished Lost in Space yesterday. I really enjoyed it and hope they continue the series.



I started to fall asleep last night so had to turn it off half way through the last episode, but I liked it too except for the character of "Dr. Smith". I really, really dislike the character. I've decided my problem is that because the group has a chicken that is named Debbie, between Dr. Smith's underhandedness and the Debbie name floating about, I am reminded of the horrible tenant we had in our guesthouse in 2012 named Debbie where by the end of her tenure we were practically prisoners in our own home!


----------



## Steve Fatula (Jun 22, 2018)

Well, the currently SyFy tv show The Expanse saved by Amazon so new episodes should be there next year.


----------



## clifffaith (Jun 26, 2018)

I went on a true crime documentary binge these last few days on Netflix. Just finished The Keepers. Totally blew me away. One of those where I found myself yelling at the TV. It resonated with me because I went to a Catholic girls high school at about the same time and could relate to the now mid-60s women trying to solve the case.

Evil Genius was also good (and nice and short at 4 episodes) and The Staircase was pretty good too, although I thought they could have wrapped it up in less than 12 hours.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 9, 2018)

Seems appropriate to post that Man in the High Castle is going to be back in October.  We are re-watching the first two seasons to refresh ourselves on the series.  I am enjoying the re-fresh as much as I enjoyed it the first time around.  

As a WWII history buff, the premise that the U.S. lost the war to its enemies is truly a great idea for a show.


----------



## Bunk (Aug 9, 2018)

We enjoy watching A Handmaid's Tale on Hulu


----------



## clifffaith (Aug 9, 2018)

Bunk said:


> We enjoy watching A Handmaid's Tale on Hulu



I keep thinking I'll move to Hulu after I run out of things to watch on Netflix, but don't see that happening anytime soon. Tonight I'll watch the last episode of Intelligence, set in Vancouver. I suspect it won't wrap itself up since it seems to be a Canadian TV show from 2007 that likely got cancelled. But if so, I've liked it well enough anyway. So funny to watch people use flip phones! (Like the one I have in the bottom of my purse, turned off until I need to make a call).


----------



## SmithOp (Aug 9, 2018)

I just got hooked on Mrs Maisel on Prime.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Marathoner (Sep 2, 2018)

Jack Ryan on Amazon Prime Video was fun and entertaining.  The best scene of the entire season was when Jack Ryan was talking to a woman he had just met at an outdoor party and a coast guard helicopter flies over all the guests to land on the grounds to pick him up.  Great way to leave a memorable impression behind to all the guests at the party!


----------



## WinniWoman (Sep 3, 2018)

I am getting into The Americans right now on Amazon Prime. Looking forward to The Man in The High Castle new season beginning 10/7.


----------



## PrairieGirl (Sep 3, 2018)

Hubby and I just completed our binge fest of_ Queen of the South.  _I wasn't quite sure during the first episode, but quickly became hooked on finding out what happened.  If you liked _Narcos or Breaking Bad, _this one is for you.  Now to find out when season 3 will be available!


----------



## Ken555 (Sep 3, 2018)

SmithOp said:


> I just got hooked on Mrs Maisel on Prime.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro



Excellent first season.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Makai Guy (Sep 3, 2018)

PrairieGirl said:


> Hubby and I just completed our binge fest of_ Queen of the South._


Had to look this up.  It is a USA Network series that has run for three seasons.  All three are available on Amazon, but far as I can tell it's not a show that's free for Amazon Prime subscribers.  I'm seeing HD running $15 - 30 depending on which season.


----------



## WVBaker (Sep 3, 2018)

On Netflix, "The Ranch" with Sam Elliott, Ashton Kutcher and Debra Winger is a fantastic comedy series.

Also on Netflix, "Grace and Frankie". Jane Fonda and Lily Tomlin work great together.


----------



## Makai Guy (Sep 3, 2018)

WVBaker said:


> On Netflix, "The Ranch" with Sam Elliott, Ashton Kutcher and Debra Winger is a fantastic comedy series.


Really wanted to like this one.  But after 5 episodes or so I just couldn't get into it.


----------



## TUGBrian (Sep 4, 2018)

the new jack ryan series is starting off very strong!

and while i havent started it yet, i hear the 2nd season of Ozark is even better than the first!


----------



## PrairieGirl (Sep 4, 2018)

Makai Guy said:


> Had to look this up.  It is a USA Network series that has run for three seasons.  All three are available on Amazon, but far as I can tell it's not a show that's free for Amazon Prime subscribers.  I'm seeing HD running $15 - 30 depending on which season.



Actually, we watched seasons 1 & 2 on Netflix (Canadian) and just this morning found season 3 on Amazon Prime (but not sure if there is a charge).  Season 3 won't be on Netflix until next year!


----------



## jme (Sep 4, 2018)

Amazon Prime:
   An Inspector Calls----great!
   The Suspicions of Mr. Whicher---great!
   Jack Ryan---just beginning, but awesome

We're just beginning Jack Ryan----- first three episodes are great, can't wait to proceed each night. 

It's actually amazing on our 78" curved 4K Ultra HD Samsung....almost as good as the theater 
for this type of movie in which there are explosions and other high-intensity scenes constantly. 
It's being broadcast in Ultra HD....best resolution I've seen yet on this TV.


----------



## Marathoner (Oct 28, 2018)

The Bodyguard on Netflix is very good!

_The hit series starring Richard Madden (Game of Thrones) caused a sensation in the UK when it aired on BBC One in August. Netflix then purchased the international streaming rights and, now that Bodyguard has debuted in the United States, the series is expected to also be a hit on this side of the Atlantic._


----------



## SMHarman (Oct 28, 2018)

Marathoner said:


> The Bodyguard on Netflix is very good!
> 
> _The hit series starring Richard Madden (Game of Thrones) caused a sensation in the UK when it aired on BBC One in August. Netflix then purchased the international streaming rights and, now that Bodyguard has debuted in the United States, the series is expected to also be a hit on this side of the Atlantic._


On E2, the shootout scene setup is implausible at best. But hey.


----------



## Marathoner (Oct 28, 2018)

SMHarman said:


> On E2, the shootout scene setup is implausible at best. But hey.


Suspension of disbelief makes for enjoyable movies and books. No such thing as The Force and there is no laser or explosion sounds in a vacuum in space but Star Wars is still fun. 

Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Oct 28, 2018)

I need to subscribe to Netflix for a while.  All we ever watch is Amazon Prime.

Just watched the 3rd season of Man in the High Castle on Prime.  Watched the last two episodes last night.  All I can say is that it was okay.  The last scene was intriguing, which leads me to believe that maybe a 4th season is underway.  The show left us hanging.  It was two years between seasons 1 and 2.  

I loved Sneaky Pete, also on Amazon Prime.  I keep watching for an announcement on that one for an additional season.  Giovanni Ribisi is a great actor.  I never realized how good he was, until that show.  

We watched all of the seasons of Suits on Amazon Prime.  We are waiting to watch the current season via Amazon Prime because USA has annoying commercials.  

I keep watching for another good show on Prime, so if anyone sees anything, post it here, so I can give it a watch.  Liked Hand of God, too, even though I found it quite "dark."


----------



## SMHarman (Oct 28, 2018)

Marathoner said:


> Suspension of disbelief makes for enjoyable movies and books. No such thing as The Force and there is no laser or explosion sounds in a vacuum in space but Star Wars is still fun.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


But hey.

There is some implausible but some gets annoying.


----------



## WinniWoman (Oct 28, 2018)

rickandcindy23 said:


> I need to subscribe to Netflix for a while.  All we ever watch is Amazon Prime.
> 
> Just watched the 3rd season of Man in the High Castle on Prime.  Watched the last two episodes last night.  All I can say is that it was okay.  The last scene was intriguing, which leads me to believe that maybe a 4th season is underway.  The show left us hanging.  It was two years between seasons 1 and 2.
> 
> ...




I really liked The Americans. The full series is on there. I like Salvation but the next season is taking forever to come on there. Downton Abbey and Jack Ryan I also like. And of course, 24, which is old but I binged the entire thing last year,


----------



## TravelTime (Oct 28, 2018)

Please ban Netflix. I live in Silicon Valley and have been aware of this forever but it finally made the mainstream media. It is true. We usually only watch Apple TV or Amazon Prime anyway. We canceled Netflix for the final time today. 

https://www.wsj.com/articles/at-net...ettle-the-ranks-1540497174?mod=trending_now_5


----------



## TravelTime (Oct 28, 2018)

rickandcindy23 said:


> I need to subscribe to Netflix for a while.  All we ever watch is Amazon Prime.
> 
> Just watched the 3rd season of Man in the High Castle on Prime.  Watched the last two episodes last night.  All I can say is that it was okay.  The last scene was intriguing, which leads me to believe that maybe a 4th season is underway.  The show left us hanging.  It was two years between seasons 1 and 2.
> 
> ...



No don’t! See the recent article I posted!


----------



## clifffaith (Oct 28, 2018)

I was going to wait until I got through the complete series, but since this thread popped up today I'll comment. I am 9/13 of the way through the Spanish show Money Heist on Netflix. It is about a very well planned out robbery at the Spanish mint. By now I have more or less become accustomed to the weird English dubbing, which is somewhat off putting, but I am enjoying the story line and most of the characters. I have been making my way through The Good Cop as well. As soon as House of Cards last season hits on Friday I will watch that all the way through and come back to these.


----------



## WinniWoman (Oct 29, 2018)

TravelTime said:


> No don’t! See the recent article I posted!




You have to subscribe to read it.


----------



## Laurie (Oct 29, 2018)

Just watched the film "Mudbound" on Netflix. I don't know whether anyone else has mentioned it yet, but it was quite an incredible movie.


----------



## jme (Nov 13, 2018)

Just finished watching the final episode of the final season 4 of *Bosch* on Amazon Prime.  Whoa.  

I'm completely bummed, however, because we have been watching at least 3 episodes every night (when we're home and not traveling),
and I literally don't know what we're going to do now. 
Like Scarlett O'Hara said in Gone with the Wind, "Where will (we) go, what will (we) do?......."

Bosch was absolutely brilliant, and we couldn't wait to watch it each night. Our schedule had become very predictable....
Dinner and Bosch, dinner and Bosch, dinner and Bosch. Love that guy. 

The character development in this series was excellent, and I'll go ahead and say it's one of the best series we've watched,
 a "top 3" for sure. 

Can't believe it took us so long to start it, but we're glad we did. Kept seeing it in many TUG member's lists, 
so I knew it had to be a good one, and Wow, it was. Thanks to all who listed it! 

Can't wait for season 5, and I hope it continues on and on and on. I'm sure tomorrow I'll wake up and wonder 
where Harry is and what he's doing, not to mention Maddie and several of the other characters. 
As in most well-written and well-acted series, there are many characters you grow to love and hate, and this one has it all!  
You begin to believe it's really happening around you, almost like a part of your life.  I found myself reacting "out loud" 
many times throughout the series. 

If anyone has not watched Bosch, start TODAY.  It'll grab you immediately.


----------



## WalnutBaron (Nov 14, 2018)

jme said:


> Just finished watching the final episode of the final season 4 of *Bosch* on Amazon Prime.  Whoa.
> 
> I'm completely bummed, however, because we have been watching at least 3 episodes every night (when we're home and not traveling),
> and I literally don't know what we're going to do now.
> ...


So glad you loved Bosch, which I recommended on this thread back in March 2017. You will be glad to know that Titus Welliver has signed up for Season 5, which will premiere sometime in 2019. By the way, now that you're hooked on the Amazon Prime series, I highly recommend the book series to you. The books are outstanding, and you get to know Harry Bosch in a much more intimate way.


----------



## WalnutBaron (Nov 14, 2018)

As I posted in another thread, I highly recommend Medal Of Honor on Netflix. Medal Of Honor Season 1 just released last weekend with its first 8 episodes. A docudrama series, it tells in each episode the stories of past recipients of the Congressional Medal Of Honor---the highest honor available in the military, awarded by the President. Out of some 44 million men and women who have served in the U.S. military during its history, only about 3,600 have received the Medal Of Honor. The heroism described is incredible, almost superhuman. Here is the trailer for those interested.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Nov 14, 2018)

It's too bad I have so many shows to watch on Dish that I cannot give it up completely for subscriptions like Netflix..

I was really hooked on Homeland and haven't seen last season yet, and of course this season is starting.  I hope to catch a free Showtime few days, so we can binge-watch those before the preview is over.  If you download those shows to your DVR, they erase at the end of the preview, which is so not cool.  

I only like a few shows on TV.  I wish I could stream all of them and stop paying for Dish.  I think it's $144 per month with the fees and taxes.  Remember when TV was free?


----------



## cp73 (Nov 14, 2018)

Really enjoyed the second season of Ozark. Also just finished The Haunting of Hill House on Netflix. My wife wouldn't watch it and my sister will only watch it in the daytime. Very suspenseful.


----------



## geoand (Nov 18, 2018)

WalnutBaron said:


> So glad you loved Bosch, which I recommended on this thread back in March 2017. You will be glad to know that Titus Welliver has signed up for Season 5, which will premiere sometime in 2019. By the way, now that you're hooked on the Amazon Prime series, I highly recommend the book series to you. The books are outstanding, and you get to know Harry Bosch in a much more intimate way.


TRUE DAT


----------



## Makai Guy (Nov 18, 2018)

Just started The Kominski Method on Netflix with Michael Douglas, Alan Arkin, and Nancy Travis.  All three stars have been favorites of mine for years.  It's a half hour dramedy from Chuck Lorre that looks like it is going to deal with things to which aging retirees can relate.  I've only seen the first two episodes so far (too much football and basketball I gotta watch this weekend) but I enjoyed it and want to see more.  If the second episode is any indication looks like there will be lots of familiar faces making cameo appearances.


----------



## Anne&Jim (Nov 22, 2018)

WalnutBaron said:


> So glad you loved Bosch, which I recommended on this thread back in March 2017. You will be glad to know that Titus Welliver has signed up for Season 5, which will premiere sometime in 2019. By the way, now that you're hooked on the Amazon Prime series, I highly recommend the book series to you. The books are outstanding, and you get to know Harry Bosch in a much more intimate way.



I’m completely hooked on the book series!  Thanks for a great recommendation!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Makai Guy (Nov 22, 2018)

I just watched an enjoyable film via Amazon Prime, _The Last Movie Star_.  It's a sweet and pleasant recent film starring an aging Burt Reynolds and Ariel Winter (who plays Alex, the brainy daughter on _Modern Family_).


----------



## Luvtoride (Nov 23, 2018)

clifffaith said:


> I was going to wait until I got through the complete series, but since this thread popped up today I'll comment. I am 9/13 of the way through the Spanish show Money Heist on Netflix. It is about a very well planned out robbery at the Spanish mint. By now I have more or less become accustomed to the weird English dubbing, which is somewhat off putting, but I am enjoying the story line and most of the characters. I have been making my way through The Good Cop as well. As soon as House of Cards last season hits on Friday I will watch that all the way through and come back to these.



I thought Money Heist was very entertaining with great character development.  When you get done with that, there is another Spanish series (probably by the same producers and with several of the same actors) called Elite, about a Prep school with 3 new “scholarship” students who try to fit in to the Elite students, amongst a murder investigation.  The English dubbing is better in this one.  


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## clifffaith (Nov 23, 2018)

Luvtoride said:


> I thought Money Heist was very entertaining with great character development.  When you get done with that, there is another Spanish series (probably by the same producers and with several of the same actors) called Elite, about a Prep school with 3 new “scholarship” students who try to fit in to the Elite students, amongst a murder investigation.  The English dubbing is better in this one.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks for that, I'll add it to my list!


----------



## clifffaith (Dec 10, 2018)

We enjoyed The Christmas Chronicles on Netflix. Santa's elves are a little creepy, but overall a good show but I likely wouldn't watch it again like other Christmas movies. Cliff watched it to the end which says something. He didn't last 15 minutes for Black Panther. There is a "joke" at the end of Christmas Chronicles. I started hooting because I saw it coming before the big reveal. Had to explain it to Clliff.


----------



## bbodb1 (Dec 10, 2018)

clifffaith said:


> We enjoyed The Christmas Chronicles on Netflix. Santa's elves are a little creepy, but overall a good show but I likely wouldn't watch it again like other Christmas movies. Cliff watched it to the end which says something. *He didn't last 15 minutes for Black Panther*. There is a "joke" at the end of Christmas Chronicles. I started hooting because I saw it coming before the big reveal. Had to explain it to Clliff.



Cliff should ask for his 15 minutes back....Black Panther was (by far) the worst of the MCU movies made since The Incredible Hulk and a complete waste of Chadwick Boseman.


----------



## clifffaith (Dec 24, 2018)

We watched Bird Box last night. It was "fine", a good way to spend a couple hours. At least we didn't have to spend 30 minutes discussing "what was the point of the movie, did we just lose two hours of our life for this" like we did after Roma.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Dec 24, 2018)

Just finished binge watching Narcos Mexico.  Well done.


----------



## jme (Dec 24, 2018)

Finished Bosch as posted earlier, and still miss it.  Wow, what a great series, can't wait to get more when it's released.

Since then we've watched a couple of things, all good, but we're currently loving The Five.


----------



## clifffaith (Dec 29, 2018)

Dumplin' on Netflix. Fabulous! Recognized the title character actress as having just seen her in Bird Box, she fared much better in this one.


----------



## Luvtoride (Dec 30, 2018)

On Amazon Prime, The Marvelous Mrs Maisel, season 2 was terrific and even topped season 1.  I can’t believe we have to wait a whole year for the next installment.

I know this tread doesn’t mention Hulu but if anyone has it, The Handmaids Tale is very good (and disturbing).  I have 2 episodes to go in season 2 and am hooked on it.  Hulu had a great Cyber Monday sale for $.99/ month for a year (annoying commercials included) which was well worth it just to watch this series.  Lots of other content I have started exploring too!  More TV series than any other major service. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pedro47 (Dec 30, 2018)

Dexter, House of Cards & Bloodlines


----------



## Brett (Dec 30, 2018)

TravelTime said:


> Please ban Netflix. I live in Silicon Valley and have been aware of this forever but it finally made the mainstream media. It is true. We usually only watch Apple TV or Amazon Prime anyway. We canceled Netflix for the final time today.
> 
> https://www.wsj.com/articles/at-net...ettle-the-ranks-1540497174?mod=trending_now_5



interesting article on Netflix!


----------



## Dori (Dec 30, 2018)

For her 10th Birthday, We gave our granddaughter some of the Lemony Snicket books. The series is called “A Series of Unfortunate Events”. She adores them! Netflix has several seasons of this excellent adventure, starring Neil Patrick Harris, as the nefarious Count Zolof. Just for fun, after she kept saying, “Grandma, you have to watch it!”, I gave it a try! I loved it!

If you have any kids/grandkids/nieces and nephews ages 8-14, have them give it a try!

Dori


----------



## TravelTime (Dec 30, 2018)

Luvtoride said:


> On Amazon Prime, The Marvelous Mrs Maisel, season 2 was terrific and even topped season 1.  I can’t believe we have to wait a whole year for the next installment.
> 
> I know this tread doesn’t mention Hulu but if anyone has it, The Handmaids Tale is very good (and disturbing).  I have 2 episodes to go in season 2 and am hooked on it.  Hulu had a great Cyber Monday sale for $.99/ month for a year (annoying commercials included) which was well worth it just to watch this series.  Lots of other content I have started exploring too!  More TV series than any other major service.
> 
> ...



I watched quite a bit of the Handmaids Tale. I finally had to quit because it got too disturbing for me.


----------



## Trudyt623 (Jan 1, 2019)

TravelTime said:


> No don’t! See the recent article I posted!




This article requires a subscription.  Can you  share with us why we should boycott Netflix?


----------



## SmithOp (Jan 1, 2019)

clifffaith said:


> We watched Bird Box last night. It was "fine", a good way to spend a couple hours. At least we didn't have to spend 30 minutes discussing "what was the point of the movie, did we just lose two hours of our life for this" like we did after Roma.



Agree completely about Roma, what a slow boring movie!  

I kept hoping it would explain just what the political unrest was all about in Mexico at the time.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bizaro86 (Jan 1, 2019)

bbodb1 said:


> Cliff should ask for his 15 minutes back....Black Panther was (by far) the worst of the MCU movies made since The Incredible Hulk and a complete waste of Chadwick Boseman.



Given it was the highest grossing film of the year, I think there are probably at least a few people who disagree with you. Given that, it seems relatively likely to me that you'll see a Black Panther sequel within the next few years.


----------



## SMHarman (Jan 1, 2019)

SmithOp said:


> Agree completely about Roma, what a slow boring movie!
> 
> I kept hoping it would explain just what the political unrest was all about in Mexico at the time.
> 
> ...


I on the other hand wish I had done more research first and watched it in 70mm at the Brooklyn Drafthouse or watched it as part of the retrospective on him at Lincoln Center this month.


----------



## Ken555 (Jan 1, 2019)

Bandersnatch was interesting, along with the rest of Black Mirror.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Phydeaux (Jan 1, 2019)

The Grand Tour. Best show on the box.


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Jan 4, 2019)

Not sure of the networks but:

Marvelous Mrs Maizle 
The Punisher
Yellowstone
Queen of the South
Stranger Things
Billions
Mars
Lost in Space
Jack Ryan
This is Us
The Americans 
Frankie and Grace
Game of Thrones (of course)
The Night Manager




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WalnutBaron (Mar 1, 2019)

For the many here who have sung the praises of _*Bosch*_, you'll be glad to know that Season 5 will be released on Amazon Prime Video on April 19. Titus Welliver continues in the title role. And for anyone looking for some great binge-watching while you're snowed in over a weekend, I highly recommend Seasons 1-4.


----------



## stmartinfan (Mar 1, 2019)

WalnutBaron said:


> For the many here who have sung the praises of _*Bosch*_, you'll be glad to know that Season 5 will be released on Amazon Prime Video on April 19. Titus Welliver continues in the title role. And for anyone looking for some great binge-watching while you're snowed in over a weekend, I highly recommend Seasons 1-4.



Thanks for the heads up!  We really enjoyed the first four seasons and have been waiting for the return.


----------



## Karen G (Mar 1, 2019)

Looking forward to the new season of Bosch. After we watched all the episodes, we searched for other series with Titus Welliver. We found "The Good Wife" and watched all the episodes of that, which took a long time! Now we're watching "Suits" and enjoying it immensely. We'd never seen Meghan Markle (the Duchess of Sussex) in anything before and it has been fun to see her. Titus Welliver had a part in one episode, I think, and we've seen an actor or two from "The Good Wife" in other episodes.


----------



## Dori (Mar 1, 2019)

Right now, I am watching "This is Us", and I love it! For some reason, when the series started on TV, I thought it was some kind of reality show, so I wasn't interested. Then a friend of mine told me she was enjoying it on Netflix, and briefly outlined the show, and I started to watch it.

Karen, I also loved "Suits" (filmed here in Toronto), and "The Good Wife".

Dori


----------



## jlp879 (Mar 1, 2019)

In honour of hearing about Katherine Helman's death today, I am going to re-watch Soap.  

I watched it when it first came out, but I was a teenager, and I'm sure all the nuances were lost on me.


----------



## jme (Mar 1, 2019)

*Man in the High Castle *on Amazon Prime......pretty amazing......

Couldn't wait for each evening to watch it again and again.

Hoping for the new series soon, and it's coming!

What a let-down when series like these are over!


----------



## jules54 (Mar 2, 2019)

Outlander I can and do rewatch many episodes. So interesting to see the actors characters age from one season to the next. "HERES TO WHISKEY AND FREEDOM" And TO HONEST MEN AND BONNIE LASSES. When I steal that toast I Americanize it by saying HONEST MEN AND BEAUTIFUL WOMEN.
Always a favorite at the table.


----------



## Bucky (Mar 2, 2019)

Karen G said:


> Looking forward to the new season of Bosch. After we watched all the episodes, we searched for other series with Titus Welliver. We found "The Good Wife" and watched all the episodes of that, which took a long time! Now we're watching "Suits" and enjoying it immensely. We'd never seen Meghan Markle (the Duchess of Sussex) in anything before and it has been fun to see her. Titus Welliver had a part in one episode, I think, and we've seen an actor or two from "The Good Wife" in other episodes.





Talent312 said:


> I think DW has agreed to move our 60" to the BR (replacing a old 40").
> Then, we'll have room for a new one.
> .



Saw the other day that Bosch has already been renewed for season 6. The final season of Suits is playing on I believe USA now. When the Good Wife ended they spun off the Good Life on CBS All Access. All of these are on our favorites list along with Silk and Jack Ryan.


----------



## Glynda (Mar 3, 2019)

Is Netflix ever going to get the newer episodes of Doc Martin?  I hate to have to join Acorn to see season 7 & 8 and have been not so patiently waiting for Netflix to get them.  Loved Bosch and many others we're waiting for new seasons of.


----------



## capjak (Mar 3, 2019)

A few that come to mind

Watch: Ozark, The good place, Kominksy project, Man in the high castle, Black List, Dexter, You, House of cards, Dowton Abby, Breaking Bad, Stranger Things, Frank and Gracie, Sneaky Pete, The Crown
Could not keep watching or not recommending (based on 2 or more episodes): Schitt's Creek, Bosch, Marvlous Miss Maisel, Black Mirror, Dumplin, Bird Box,


----------



## clifffaith (Mar 3, 2019)

I saw an article on Schitt's Creek around Christmastime. I enjoy the actors from Best in Show, Mighty Wind etc. Schitt's Creek has very low key humor and I've enjoyed the first two seasons and am glad there are several more to go. Also part way into the second season of the documentary Making A Murderer. I can't figure out why anyone would go to all the trouble to frame Steven Avery. But his nephew Brendan sure appears to have been railroaded -- he was so young (16) and so slow I think both socially and IQ -wise, that he just was bullied by the police into a "confession".


----------



## clifffaith (Mar 9, 2019)

Just started the British police show Bodyguard. It's excellent and between watching the 1st and 2nd episodes I stumbled on the fact that the lead actor won an Emmy for his performance.


----------



## bbodb1 (Mar 9, 2019)

capjak said:


> A few that come to mind
> 
> Watch: Ozark, The good place, Kominksy project, Man in the high castle, Black List, Dexter, You, House of cards, Dowton Abby, Breaking Bad, Stranger Things, Frank and Gracie, Sneaky Pete, The Crown
> Could not keep watching or not recommending (based on 2 or more episodes): Schitt's Creek, Bosch, Marvlous Miss Maisel, Black Mirror, Dumplin, Bird Box,



@capjak - while I always try to keep in mind the old adage "to each, his own..." may I ask what turned you off to Bosch?


----------



## VacationForever (Mar 9, 2019)

Glynda said:


> Is Netflix ever going to get the newer episodes of Doc Martin?  I hate to have to join Acorn to see season 7 & 8 and have been not so patiently waiting for Netflix to get them.  Loved Bosch and many others we're waiting for new seasons of.


Nope.  We signed up with Acorn so that we could continue with Murdoch Mysteries. Finding Doc Martin on Acorn was a bonus.  We terminated our Netflix membership 3 months ago as we had not used it in a year.  We like Acorn because we love non-US series.


----------



## Steve Fatula (Mar 9, 2019)

The Expanse.


----------



## capjak (Mar 10, 2019)

@bbod: Bosch: I did not care for the lead actor or the character, did not find him likable I guess...


----------



## geist1223 (Mar 10, 2019)

None. We don't subscribe to either. A friend of Patti's has listed her as as second permitted user 6 months ago. She still has not watched a single thing.


----------



## jme (Mar 11, 2019)

Netflix.......*Medici: Masters of Florence* ....just finished  Season 2, previously watched Season 1 ....both good.

Season 3 has been filmed and will be released in early 2020, per online reports.

These are especially great for us because we recently completed our lifelong "ultimate trip" to *Italy* back in October,
spending 3 nights in Rome and 4 nights in Florence (plus other places), both of which figured prominently in filming,
and as we watched we kept saying, "Oh, look....we were there.....and there......and there".......it was amazing.


Before that, on PRIME we watched Man in the High Castle, and really enjoyed that.


----------



## bbodb1 (Mar 11, 2019)

capjak said:


> @bbod: Bosch: I did not care for the lead actor or the character, did not find him likable I guess...



Fair enough - I have to admit that while I was familiar with Titus Welliver's previous work, it always seemed to be a fringe character or a minor supporting character at best.  I enjoyed seeing him in the lead role for a change and have enjoyed Bosch.  But I do see your point as his character in Bosch is definitely a brooding and moody one.


----------



## Karen G (Mar 11, 2019)

bbodb1 said:


> Fair enough - I have to admit that while I was familiar with Titus Welliver's previous work, it always seemed to be a fringe character or a minor supporting character at best.  I enjoyed seeing him in the lead role for a change and have enjoyed Bosch.  But I do see your point as his character in Bosch is definitely a brooding and moody one.


We had never seen Titus Welliver in anything until we started watching him in Bosch.  We liked him a lot in that role, and when we finished up the available episodes, we looked for other shows he appears in.

That's how we found The Good Wife, which we loved, but we didn't particularly care for Welliver's character on that show nor did we like the character he played on Suits.  I look forward to a new season of Bosch.


----------



## b2bailey (Mar 11, 2019)

I did a binge-watch of Marvelous Mrs. Maisel last summer while using grand-daughter's account.  Around Christmas time I was visiting her again and watched some new episodes. After returning home I did everything I could think of to find it on my Spectrum cable tv. No luck. I kept asking myself...'are people really only able to watch this with Amazon Prime?' Finally, I remembered my daughter has Amazon Prime and she agreed to let me use her password so I could watch this program. I got settled in front of my computer, logged in, looking forward to 'catching up' on the episodes. Low and behold, turns out I had already watched season 2 clear to the end. Never heard of releasing the entire season of shows all at once. Now that I can access A.P. tv, I guess I should start at the top of this thread and see what else I can watch.


----------



## PigsDad (Mar 11, 2019)

b2bailey said:


> I did a binge-watch of Marvelous Mrs. Maisel last summer while using grand-daughter's account.  Around Christmas time I was visiting her again and watched some new episodes. After returning home I did everything I could think of to find it on my Spectrum cable tv. No luck. I kept asking myself...'are people really only able to watch this with Amazon Prime?' Finally, I remembered my daughter has Amazon Prime and she agreed to let me use her password so I could watch this program. I got settled in front of my computer, logged in, looking forward to 'catching up' on the episodes. Low and behold, turns out I had already watched season 2 clear to the end. Never heard of releasing the entire season of shows all at once. Now that I can access A.P. tv, I guess I should start at the top of this thread and see what else I can watch.


If you want to watch Amazon Prime from the comfort of your TV, you can just get a Roku, FireStick or similar.  I find it much more comfortable than staring at my computer.

Kurt


----------



## b2bailey (Mar 11, 2019)

PigsDad said:


> If you want to watch Amazon Prime from the comfort of your TV, you can just get a Roku, FireStick or similar.  I find it much more comfortable than staring at my computer.
> 
> Kurt


I have heard of those devices -- but do I need a Smart TV to use? (Mine is not smart, but I think it has spare USB port open.)


----------



## SMHarman (Mar 11, 2019)

b2bailey said:


> I have heard of those devices -- but do I need a Smart TV to use? (Mine is not smart, but I think it has spare USB port open.)


You need a spare HDMI port on the TV. If there is also a spare powered USB even better.


----------



## Ken555 (Mar 12, 2019)

SMHarman said:


> You need a spare HDMI port on the TV. If there is also a spare powered USB even better.



Roku still makes a unit for older non HDMI TVs as well, for those stuck in the 20th century.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## easyrider (Mar 12, 2019)

Karen G said:


> Looking forward to the new season of Bosch. After we watched all the episodes, we searched for other series with Titus Welliver. We found "The Good Wife" and watched all the episodes of that, which took a long time! Now we're watching "Suits" and enjoying it immensely. We'd never seen Meghan Markle (the Duchess of Sussex) in anything before and it has been fun to see her. Titus Welliver had a part in one episode, I think, and we've seen an actor or two from "The Good Wife" in other episodes.



I think you recommended Lillyhammer a while back. I started watching this again. Its my 3rd time. 

Bill


----------



## tompalm (Mar 12, 2019)

Narcos
El Chapo
The Punisher - but only if you like action with fighting and shooting


----------



## jme (Mar 12, 2019)

tompalm said:


> Narcos
> El Chapo
> The Punisher - *but only if you like action with fighting and shooting.*




I love it......... that's why I still like to attend timeshare presentations.


----------



## clifffaith (Mar 26, 2019)

Sigh. Now I'm depressed. Went to watch the second season of Ozark. Got about 10 minutes in and decided I have no clue what's going on. Went to the last episode of the first season to get caught up. At about 20 minutes in everything I'm seeing is "familiar", but I couldn't really recall what took place earlier to bring the action to where it was, so I switched to the latest season of Shameless. As I see it I can finish the episode from last season and move forward with the new season, not really remembering all that was going on, but figuring the second season will stand on its own. Or, since I googled and there is at least a third season in the works, maybe at this point I'd just wait and start over from the beginning and watch season 1-2-3 back to back. It's tough getting old!


----------



## SMHarman (Mar 26, 2019)

Wikipedia the episodes and the episode guides.

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ozark_(TV_series)#Episodes

Or these

https://decider.com/2018/09/08/ozark-season-2-episode-8-recap/


----------



## clifffaith (Mar 26, 2019)

SMHarman said:


> Wikipedia the episodes and the episode guides.
> 
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ozark_(TV_series)#Episodes
> 
> ...



Thanks for this. The season one (very detailed) synopsis will help me move forward with season two!


----------



## spirits (Mar 26, 2019)

I had to look up the previous season episode notes on Homeland.  We were hopelessly lost after a year or so away.  Another one that was not easy watching was Suits.  The story moves so quickly, and is so detailed, if you wait a few months..good luck with remembering what went on in the previous season.  I find the internet synopsis invaluable...not just for the details but often the different interpretations of the actions.  Witty dialogue is often not understood without some reflection and the deeper understandings are really valuable to the storylines.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Apr 12, 2019)

So Sneaky Pete season 3 is coming back.  I was wondering if it would make the cut on Amazon Prime Video.  I never thought much of Giovanni Ribisi before, but I thought he did such a stellar job as this character.


----------



## artringwald (Apr 13, 2019)

The new Our Planet series on Netflix has amazing cinematography. We watch it to calm down before bedtime.


----------



## Karen G (Apr 13, 2019)

We enjoyed Hannah on Amazon Prime.  There's a lot of action & fight scenes which my husband really likes.


----------



## bbodb1 (Apr 13, 2019)

artringwald said:


> The new Our Planet series on Netflix has amazing cinematography. We watch it to calm down before bedtime.


...or perhaps inspires other things....
...such as that which is common in spring?


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Apr 13, 2019)

There are so many on Amazon that i really like.  I loved Suits and watched this last season on USA because it showed on Amazon as costing money.  Loved it.  Only one season left.  

Love Man in the High Castle.  Phillip K Dick had a great imagination, and what a premise for a book turned series.

Mrs. Maisel.  Wow, cannot believe the clothing, the sets, the cars, the mention of people like JFK as a wanna-be politician.  So funny.  And of course Midge Maisel is quite a character.  Her husband is narcissistic. Her dad is Tony Shalhoub of Monk, and he is eccentric.  Her mom is gorgeous, very classy, and she surprises me with her dry humor and wit. 

Rick put a movie theater in our house.  A mini version of a real movie theater with reclining seats (8 of them) with tray tables and holders for beverages.  He put it in place of a large living room that we never used.  It's so fun to sit in the dark and watch these shows.


----------



## clifffaith (Apr 13, 2019)

It has been years since we've had HBO. We stopped it around the time Sopranos or Sex/City ended because there were never any movies we'd want to watch. I presume now they have old series available to stream? Showtime series seem to end up on Netfix. Where can old HBO series be seen? Thinking to give Netflix a rest for a few months if Game of Thrones is available after the show ends it run.


----------



## PrairieGirl (Apr 14, 2019)

Thanks to everyone who recommended Bosch!  I accidently signed up for Amazon Prime with my last order, so we figured that we should watch something.  Hooked on it to the point I had to keep the Prime membership!!! I think I will ditch Netflix for now, seems to be more stuff on Prime to our liking.


----------



## bbodb1 (Apr 14, 2019)

PrairieGirl said:


> Thanks to everyone who recommended Bosch!  I accidently signed up for Amazon Prime with my last order, so we figured that we should watch something.  Hooked on it to the point I had to keep the Prime membership!!! I think I will ditch Netflix for now, seems to be more stuff on Prime to our liking.



New season (5) drops on April 19!


----------



## JohnPaul (Apr 16, 2019)

"The Widow" on Amazon Prime.  More twists than a pretzel and the African setting for most of it is interesting.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Apr 16, 2019)

JohnPaul said:


> "The Widow" on Amazon Prime.  More twists than a pretzel and the African setting for most of it is interesting.


I am having a tough time getting interested in that one.  

Anyone who doesn't just join Amazon Prime for these shows is missing out.  I would put 3-4 of the series ahead of anything on regular TV.  The Americans is something I binge-watched on Amazon at first, and then found the last couple of seasons on USA.  We also watch Hand of God, which is so good.  Too bad it's done.  There are others.  I just cannot remember.  

The shows I watch on regular TV and really enjoy are few and far between.  I really like The Good Doctor and The Resident.   Chicago Fire, PD and Med are all pretty good.  I am okay with Bull, used to love Madame Secretary (got very political), and several others are just okay.  I am starting to appreciate FBI a bit more, but it's just okay so far.  Blacklist I watch to see what's going to happen between Reddington and Elizabeth.  But it's not as good as it used to be.  I liked God Friended Me, but it's up in the air as to whether there will be a second season.


----------



## bbodb1 (Apr 16, 2019)

rickandcindy23 said:


> ...  Blacklist I watch to see what's going to happen between Reddington and Elizabeth.  But it's not as good as it used to be..



When I first started watching Blacklist, I too really enjoyed it as a lot of the plot lines were compelling.  But as those original plot lines played out, the writers really haven't come up with material as good as the first 3 seasons or so.  Perhaps a lot of this is due to the characters themselves as the later characters that have come along don't seem to have the same edge the earlier characters did.  I'm not sure what the answer is here, but I am finding myself waiting for a whole season to drop to Netflix before I watch again.


----------



## stmartinfan (Apr 16, 2019)

rickandcindy23 said:


> I liked God Friended Me, but it's up in the air as to whether there will be a second season.



God Friended Me has been renewed for season 2, according to the CBS website.  It sounds like it will be back in the fall for a 2019/2020 season.  It's done well in the ratings.


----------



## rapmarks (Apr 20, 2019)

I am watching the latest season on Bosch, but the book is so recent that it isn’t as suspenseful when you remember the story line


----------



## bbodb1 (Apr 21, 2019)

rapmarks said:


> I am watching the latest season on Bosch, but the book is so recent that it isn’t as suspenseful when you remember the story line



I am trying my best to watch one episode *AT MOST* in a sitting, letting a day or two go by before watching the next.  
This is one big negative about TV these days as more series turn to dropping an entire season at once.  That's great for the couple of days you might binge the series, but then you have to wait another year (or so) for more of the series.  

I think what I am trying to say is I wish streamed series would not be a slave to the TV calendar cycle...  Oh well.


----------



## Luvtoride (Apr 21, 2019)

bbodb1 said:


> I am trying my best to watch one episode *AT MOST* in a sitting, letting a day or two go by before watching the next.
> This is one big negative about TV these days as more series turn to dropping an entire season at once.  That's great for the couple of days you might binge the series, but then you have to wait another year (or so) for more of the series.
> 
> I think what I am trying to say is I wish streamed series would not be a slave to the TV calendar cycle...  Oh well.



I download a few episodes of a series I get hooked on from Prime or Netflix onto my iPad.  I then watch them only on my commute home from NYC on the bus (I read my downloaded newspapers on the way in in the mornings).  In this way, I don’t end up binge watching the series but spread it out over several weeks. I’m watching Mr. Robot, the USA series starring Ramy Malick (before he became famous for the Freddie Mercury role) currently.  I’m almost finished with Season 3 and USA will Be releasing season 4 at some point and I’ll be caught up to watch that on TV.  
I may download and start watching Bosch from all the positive comments about it here and elsewhere, next. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rapmarks (Apr 21, 2019)

I blew it, watched the entire season 5 of Bosch yesterday


----------



## bbodb1 (Apr 21, 2019)

rapmarks said:


> I blew it, watched the entire season 5 of Bosch yesterday



So I hate to ask this (but I will)....when does Season 6 drop?


----------



## clifffaith (Jun 4, 2019)

I was watching the new show "Dead to Me" on Netflix (very good BTW, and I like having half hour shows in my rotation) when down in the corner where they suggest other things I might like I saw "Imposters". That is an great show! Has a logo for Bravo, so must have been on regular TV at some point. It sucked me in during the first 15 minutes and was very enjoyable. I've now finished the first season, and will probably watch something else before starting season two. There is a pronunciation joke with Federal Bureau of Investigation, and the second time it came up I responded in sync with the Jules character "Did you just say borrow?" Cliff walked through exactly at that moment and wanted to know why I was watching something I'd seen before. I wasn't, I just immediately knew what the next line would be!


----------



## rapmarks (Jun 4, 2019)

I have started watching all the old episodes of The Closer


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jun 4, 2019)

The US version of Netflix just got Season 1 and 2 of Outlander.  If you have been holding out because you don't have Starz here is your chance.


----------



## SteelerGal (Jun 5, 2019)

I watch a ton of Intl Crime as well as Bosch.
Top shows:
Bosch(many actors from The Wire)
Vera
Shetland
Hinterland
The Black Spot
Tin Star
Morse-  very beloved.  Actor unfortunately passed. 
Endeavor- Morse as a young man
Lewis- Morse’s partner


----------



## stmartinfan (Jun 5, 2019)

bbodb1 said:


> So I hate to ask this (but I will)....when does Season 6 drop?


From what I can find there hasn't been an official announcement yet, but fans are assuming April 2020, based on the timing for the last seasons.  We're fans too so hate to wait that long!


----------



## bizniukas (Jun 12, 2019)

I like that Netflix gives us suggestions. So when I have time just watch whatever they suggest. Usually Netflix gets it right


----------



## jme (Jun 12, 2019)

Just very happy to have discovered that the new series of Bosch has been released.....never checked to see when it would be, 
but we've desperately missed that series. The new series has us looking forward to each evening again....absolutely love it.


----------



## Ken555 (Jun 13, 2019)

Amazon’s new show Good Omens is excellent. Of course, you need to appreciate British humour to enjoy it.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## stmartinfan (Jun 13, 2019)

Ken555 said:


> Amazon’s new show Good Omens is excellent. Of course, you need to appreciate British humour to enjoy it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


We loved Good Omens too!  Took a little while to understand the plot but really liked the humor of the relationship between the two main characters.  We find it helps to use the closed captioning on shows like this where it can be hard to catch some of the dialogue because of the accents. My daughter is hoping they might consider a second season, although I know it's based on a book so anything more would need to be created by Neil Gaiman.


----------



## Ken555 (Jun 13, 2019)

stmartinfan said:


> We loved Good Omens too!  Took a little while to understand the plot but really liked the humor of the relationship between the two main characters.  We find it helps to use the closed captioning on shows like this where it can be hard to catch some of the dialogue because of the accents. My daughter is hoping they might consider a second season, although I know it's based on a book so anything more would need to be created by Neil Gaiman.



I think the best outcome of its popularity would be the creation of other shows based on Terry and Neil’s books. BTW, if you haven’t seen Going Postal, that’s similarly amusing (tho the book is better).


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## planada (Jun 15, 2019)

Here is one no one has mentioned. Queen of the South. Its on Netflix and is about the drug cartel in Mexico and the U.S. We have really gotten into the sinister side of the characters. Really a very good 3 seasons ( for now) Its a Fox produced show that I believe is in season 4 currently on TNT


----------



## sdbrier (Jun 16, 2019)

Absentia on Amazon Prime. 2nd season coming this week.


----------



## Patri (Jun 17, 2019)

I liked Versailles on Netflix. Three seasons, I believe. Now I want to go to Paris to see the palace! The series was cancelled in part because of too much nudity and sex. I agree. It seemed gratuitous and the storyline would have been fine without it.


----------



## Conan (Jun 17, 2019)

My vote is for Fleabag on Amazon Prime (seasons 1 and 2).
Don't quit on it until you've seen three or four episodes, then decide if it's your cup of tea.


----------



## clifffaith (Jun 17, 2019)

Saturday I stumbled upon the FX series Fosse/Verdon on my cable company's On Demand feature. I'd seen an ad or two for it, but it didn't make me want to add something else to my TV schedule when it aired earlier this spring. I decided to try it for 15 minutes since all of the episodes are now available. It is wonderful! I did the first four hours in one sitting, and should finish up the last two tonight. Michelle Williams is just fantastic in it. Mostly a drama, but there is a certain amount of singing and dancing as the musicals they were involved in are shown in rehearsal. I had to keep the ipad handy to google up the various famous folks who wandered through the story line. I highly recommend it! There seems to be a wealth of good programming these days.


----------



## Luvtoride (Jun 17, 2019)

Patri said:


> I liked Versailles on Netflix. Three seasons, I believe. Now I want to go to Paris to see the palace! The series was cancelled in part because of too much nudity and sex. I agree. It seemed gratuitous and the storyline would have been fine without it.


Ahh, is that where the series can be viewed?  We were just in Paris and visited Versailles last month and discussed the show with our tour guide there.  I am interested to watch it now.  Apparently it was alot of sex and didn't portray the nobles in a very positive way, but probably didn't even come close to representing what actually went on during that time in France.  The Palace and surrounding grounds were spectacular.


----------



## GetawaysRus (Jul 5, 2019)

PigsDad said:


> If you want to watch Amazon Prime from the comfort of your TV, you can just get a Roku, FireStick or similar.  I find it much more comfortable than staring at my computer.
> 
> Kurt





b2bailey said:


> I have heard of those devices -- but do I need a Smart TV to use? (Mine is not smart, but I think it has spare USB port open.)





SMHarman said:


> You need a spare HDMI port on the TV. If there is also a spare powered USB even better.



Aha!  Not true.  All hope is not lost for those of us with antique televisions.

Yesterday I moved my wife and I into the television Brave New World.  We have an older (circa 2003) Sony TV that still works and looks great but doesn't have any HDMI inputs.  But I did have one available Red-Yellow-White connection.  And not that long ago I had installed a mesh router so that our network signal (which comes in at one end of the house) is finally strong enough to reach the room with that TV.

So with one available R-Y-W, it required an HDMI to RCA R-W-Y converter to install a FireStick.  Ta da!  There was a glitch on install, however.  Initially there were major issues with the audio (a horrible buzzing).  I had to futz around with the Settings menu for Audio to find a setting that worked.

So I am revisiting this thread looking for ideas of things we can watch and to try to learn how to use this new device.  I have one very basic question for Amazon Prime users.  I can see some of the titles mentioned in this thread when I browse on my TV.  For programs that are not easily found onscreen, how do you locate them?  My initial impression is that the steps are:

On my computer, search Prime Video for the program I want to watch
On the computer, click to add it it "Your Watchlist"
Now I should be able to find it under "Your Videos" when I turn on the television and scroll through the Prime menu
Am I doing this correctly, or is there some easier path?


----------



## tompalm (Jul 5, 2019)

The best way is on an iPad. There is an ap for TV where you can search for a name and it tells you which network the series is playing on. Or, you can download the Netflix ap or Prime video ap and search inside each ap. I assume android tablets have an ap too that is like the TV ap.

For Getaway, you are correct in your process. But when you go to watch the movie, you need to go to your watchlist. Or you can search on your TV too.


----------



## Ken555 (Jul 5, 2019)

GetawaysRus said:


> Aha!  Not true.  All hope is not lost for those of us with antique televisions.
> 
> Yesterday I moved my wife and I into the television Brave New World.  We have an older (circa 2003) Sony TV that still works and looks great but doesn't have any HDMI inputs.  But I did have one available Red-Yellow-White connection.



Or, you could have just bought this for $35:

https://www.roku.com/products/roku-express-plus

However, for ~$200 you can find a 40” flat panel TV with Roku built in (my friend just bought two of these for $179 each). A Sony from 2003, while great for its day, doesn’t compare well to modern TVs, especially when watching movies in widescreen format.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rapmarks (Jul 5, 2019)

Ken555 said:


> Or, you could have just bought this for $35:
> 
> https://www.roku.com/products/roku-express-plus
> 
> ...


I’d like to get one of those TVs


----------



## Ken555 (Jul 5, 2019)

rapmarks said:


> I’d like to get one of those TVs



Just checking Costco shows a TCL 32" 1080p with Roku for $140 and a 50" 4K with Roku for $270. Not the greatest TVs but certainly functional, and with Roku built-in.


----------



## GetawaysRus (Jul 5, 2019)

Ken555 said:


> A Sony from 2003, while great for its day, doesn’t compare well to modern TVs, especially when watching movies in widescreen format.



You can try telling my wife that.  I was going to buy a new large screen TV rather than try to jimmy-rig things.  She said no.  That surprised me, because she always looks at those big TVs every time we walk into Costco.

I'm just happy the install went OK.  New tech can be challenging, especially when you're hooking a new tech device to an old tech device.


----------



## b2bailey (Jul 7, 2019)

I am familiar with Jerry Rig, didn't know he has a brother, Jimmy.


----------



## clifffaith (Sep 16, 2019)

Just finished the excellent British police drama River on Netflix. Starts with an unexpected twist, ends six episodes later with me freaking Mocha out with my tears and nose blowing (she just came back with a toy mouse to make Mommie feel better). Really an exceptional show.


----------



## jme (Sep 17, 2019)

clifffaith said:


> Just finished the excellent British police drama River on Netflix. Starts with an unexpected twist, ends six episodes later with me freaking Mocha out with my tears and nose blowing (she just came back with a toy mouse to make Mommie feel better). Really an exceptional show.



River was one of the most interesting and riveting series we have watched. 
I recommended it here on TUG a while back. 
And looking back at the many ones we've enjoyed over the past 2-3 years, it still stands out as one of the very best.
Matter of fact, it may be my personal favorite.  

Lately we've been watching Frost, and we like it a lot----will be sad when it's over.


----------



## VacationForever (Sep 17, 2019)

We just finished watching 2 seasons of "The Brief" on Amazon Prime and absolutely loved it.  We are finishing up 5 seasons of "Jonathan Creek" on Britbox through Amazon Prime.  Next on we will be watching QI on Britbox and that should be fun too.  We really like Alan Davies, the actor.  Most of the stuff that we watch are on Acorn and Britbox, both are additional subscriptions through Prime.


----------



## Luvtoride (Sep 17, 2019)

MindHunter Season 2 is back and was very good.  Very different than season 1 but still excellent as it focuses primarily on 1 actual case that the team helped to “solve” based on the profiling they had developed.  Also a lot of personal turmoil of the characters on the team.  Can’t believe we have to wait for season 3 now!  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rapmarks (Sep 17, 2019)

Luvtoride said:


> MindHunter Season 2 is back and was very good.  Very different than season 1 but still excellent as it focuses primarily on 1 actual case that the team helped to “solve” based on the profiling they had developed.  Also a lot of personal turmoil of the characters on the team.  Can’t believe we have to wait for season 3 now!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I plan to start a Mindhunter tonight.  Just finished Designated Survivor.  My other summer project was to watch The Closer


----------



## clifffaith (Sep 17, 2019)

I don't think I saw a single episode of The Office when it was on TV, so I am enjoying having it on my Netflix rotation when I need a half hour of mindless entertainment (when Cliff isn't in the room--he doesn't care for it). I am four episodes into re-watching The West Wing, and enjoying revisiting it. I need to have shows available when I want to play solitaire on my Kindle and can "half listen" -- British crime dramas are no good for that, the accent alone requires my full attention!

 I finished Deadwind last week. Made sure to put everything down and watch in the early evening so I could give the subtitles my full attention (it's in Finnish) -- that was a good show too. And I stumbled on Case, which has a rather irritating voice over describing all the action in addition to English dubbing of the Norwegian ("Red letters appear on a white background, Netflix. A blonde girl watches a boy crossing the street toward her"). I discovered that once I watched an episode of Case, the weird voice over carried into other foreign shows. The only way I could disconnect the voice over from River was to watch an American show, and then go back to it.

I am taking a short break from Queen of the South (thank you to the person up thread that recommended  it) and Outlander because of drugs and violence in the one, and violence and a bit slow moving in the other. Seems like a good time to try Frost.





jme said:


> River was one of the most interesting and riveting series we have watched.
> I recommended it here on TUG a while back.
> And looking back at the many ones we've enjoyed over the past 2-3 years, it still stands out as one of the very best.
> Matter of fact, it may be my personal favorite.
> ...


----------



## SMHarman (Sep 18, 2019)

Anyone watching The Spy. 

Such Baron-Cohen was just to good as Borat,  he's ruined any new characters. 

It's interesting but clearly not filmed in Israel or Argentina. 

Sent from my E6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## clifffaith (Sep 18, 2019)

jme said:


> River was one of the most interesting and riveting series we have watched.
> I recommended it here on TUG a while back.
> And looking back at the many ones we've enjoyed over the past 2-3 years, it still stands out as one of the very best.
> Matter of fact, it may be my personal favorite.
> ...



Is Frost on Netflix? If so it no longer comes up.


----------



## JudyH (Sep 18, 2019)

The surprise of the year has been Shtistel on Netflix. A two season Israeli soap opera family drama beautifully produced. About an ultra Orthodox Jewish family and their children. Nominated for awards. Has its own Shtistel watchers FaceBook page. The cast has been making fundraising appearances for temples in London, New York and Philly.


----------



## jme (Sep 19, 2019)

clifffaith said:


> Is Frost on Netflix? If so it no longer comes up.



Frost is on Prime.  It's a British detective series and we've really enjoyed it.


----------



## Luvtoride (Sep 24, 2019)

SMHarman said:


> Anyone watching The Spy.
> 
> Such Baron-Cohen was just to good as Borat,  he's ruined any new characters.
> 
> ...



Yes, I just finished watching The Spy and thought it was very good.  I had just returned from Israel so I had a better appreciation for the Geography of the Golan Heights and the Sea of Galilee and the strategic importance of these locations in Israel’s defense.  Was a bit surprising how Israel did not change up the communication method with The Spy.  Sasha Baron-Cohen was excellent in the role. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## GetawaysRus (Sep 30, 2019)

We've watched a number of British cop shows on Amazon Prime.  

I think Endeavour has already been mentioned. 

DCI Banks is another that we liked.


----------



## DJensen (Oct 1, 2019)

ABC Murders on Amazon Prime (3 episodes, 1 hour each as it is a book).
It is a Hercule Poirot (Agatha Christie) 3 part series that was very good. John Malkovich plays Hercule and the period series has some dark moments, but leave it to Agatha to have a good twist at the end!!


----------



## jme (Dec 18, 2019)

clifffaith said:


> Is Frost on Netflix? If so it no longer comes up.




To answer your question, Frost is on Prime.

To add another fantastic series we have been watching on Prime, it's called *Line of Duty.*
and there are 6 series. We are just starting the third. To say it's good is a serious understatement.
The casting, acting, plot lines, production ----everything----is as good as it gets. I'm shocked we only found it recently,
but we're really enjoying it. Highly recommended if you like detective & crime series.

Here is a quote taken from Line of Duty: Wikipedia:

"It is the most popular drama series broadcast on BBC Two in the multi-channel era[7] and is a winner of the Royal Television Society Award[8] and Broadcasting Press Guild Award for Best Drama Series.[9] _Line of Duty_ was included in a list of the Top 50 BBC Two shows of all-time[10] and in a list of the 80 best BBC shows of all time.[11] It was the highest-ranked current series in a list of the best police shows of all time[12] and third in a poll of the best British crime dramas of all time.[13]

..............................................

We also LOVED *Man in the High Castle*....amazing series.

.


----------



## joestein (Dec 18, 2019)

amycurl said:


> Jessica Jones
> 
> 
> (Be forewarned: it is very, very intense.)
> ...



I haven't seen Burn Notice - but I love Bruce Campbell.


----------



## TUGBrian (Dec 18, 2019)

just finished the latest season of the Expanse....I liked it a great deal!  started off a bit slow...but all in all I thought it was a fantastic season.


----------



## x3 skier (Dec 18, 2019)

Really enjoyed Line of Duty

My current best binge watching is *New Tricks*, a British Detective Series on Hulu about three retired Detectives recruited and led by a D.S. to work on the Unsolved and Open Cases Squad (UCOS). Great acting, humor and good plots. Highly recommend it.  There’s over 10 years of shows so it’s taking a while to get through. 

Cheers


----------



## sdbrier (Dec 18, 2019)

If you have Amazon get Britbox as an add on. The BBC has some great TV.


----------



## Pardytime (Dec 18, 2019)

TUGBrian said:


> just finished the latest season of the Expanse....I liked it a great deal!  started off a bit slow...but all in all I thought it was a fantastic season.


Glad you mentioned the Expanse.  It is one of my favourites.  We are watching the episodes two at a time, rationing them.  We binge-watched the previous seasons and it was over too soon.


----------



## bbodb1 (Dec 19, 2019)

joestein said:


> I haven't seen Burn Notice - but I love Bruce Campbell.



Burn Notice is one of the 5 best series I have *ever* watched in my lifetime - it is that good!  At present, I believe it can be watched on Hulu if that has not already been noted here...


----------



## sun starved Gayle (Dec 19, 2019)

Just started watching and enjoying "Modern Love" on Amazon Prime based on numerous positive reviews.

_*Modern Love*_ is an American romantic comedy anthology web television series, based on the weekly column published by _The New York Times_, that premiered on Amazon Video on October 18, 2019.[1] The episodes vary from 29 to 35 minutes in length. On October 24, 2019, it was reported that Amazon had renewed the series for a second season.

I also watched Fosse/Verdon on clifffaith's suggestion and enjoyed it very much.


----------



## jont (Dec 19, 2019)

Netflix
Ozark
Turn
House of Cards
Arrested Development

Plan on watching MadMen over the holiday break

Prime 
Mrs Maisel
Jack Ryan


----------



## sun starved Gayle (Dec 19, 2019)

Someone also recommended "Happy Valley" to us, but the actors' northern British accents were so strong we had too much trouble understanding and gave up.


----------



## GetawaysRus (Dec 19, 2019)

For British shows, we often use the captions.  Also we need a cell phone so the Internet can translate the slang for us.

Without the captions, sometimes I have to concentrate so hard that, by the end of the program,  I'm cream crackered!


----------



## clifffaith (Dec 19, 2019)

jont said:


> Netflix
> Ozark
> Turn
> House of Cards
> ...




Just started Arrested Development. Only 2-3 episodes in and it hasn't grown on me yet, ditto Parks & Recreation. I do like to have shorter shows in rotation in case it's 10:30 and I need something to occupy me until the 11pm news. I wish they'd wrap Shameless up, I really don't enjoy it anymore, wish they'd just kill Frank off, but stick around to see what the kids are doing. But really I'd just as soon be done with it.


----------



## bbodb1 (Dec 19, 2019)

GetawaysRus said:


> For British shows, we often use the captions.  Also we need a cell phone so the Internet can translate the slang for us.
> 
> Without the captions, sometimes I have to concentrate so hard that, by the end of the program,  I'm cream crackered!



Gobsmacked?


----------



## GetawaysRus (Dec 19, 2019)

bbodb1 said:


> Gobsmacked?



Well, not quite.  Actually, it's more like we're knackered.

I find looking up these British slang terms a lot of fun.  I suppose the Brits must think that our slang is ridiculous.


----------



## bbodb1 (Dec 19, 2019)

GetawaysRus said:


> Well, not quite.  Actually, it's more like we're knackered.
> 
> I find looking up these British slang terms a lot of fun.  I suppose the Brits must think that our slang is ridiculous.


The first slang I had to look up occurred in a broadcast of the EPL when Martin Taylor said a team was at sixes and sevens...


----------



## clifffaith (Jan 30, 2020)

The Spy on Netflix was a good historical drama -- and only six episodes long!


----------



## Chrisky (Jan 30, 2020)

We quite enjoyed Marco Polo on Netflix.  We enjoyed the Witcher, and are now watching Unit 42 on Netflix.  This is about a cyber crime unit in Brussels,  interesting episodes.


----------



## WVBaker (Jan 30, 2020)

"The Ranch"
"Criminal Minds"


----------



## dayooper (Jan 30, 2020)

I will throw my coin in for The Witcher. Loved the first season, can’t wait until the 2nd season is released. Fills the Game of Thrones void for me. While it’s intense and graphic, the story is why my wife and I like it.


----------



## DJensen (Jan 31, 2020)

For Scandinavia crime lovers (edgy and at times dark): the first 3 novels by Jussi Adler Olsen where made into movies (not a series) by Danish TV. I have watched the first 2 and were great. There are subtitles, but you get used to it. I watched via Hulu, but believe also available on Amazon. 

The movies are about *Department Q* - the cold case department of 2-3 people investigating past crimes. The movies (in order) are:

The Keeper of Lost Causes
The Absent One
The Conspiracy of Faith


----------



## KarenLK (Jan 31, 2020)

This thread is pretty long, so it may have been mentioned already. The British version of House of Cards was outstanding!


----------



## spirits (Feb 1, 2020)

KarenLK said:


> This thread is pretty long, so it may have been mentioned already. The British version of House of Cards was outstanding!


Hi Karen.  I agree that the British series was wonderful.  There is a series...pretty old now called Traffik.  The Americans made a version of it but it was not as good in my opinion.  It really was a great series and deserves another showing.

There are a lot of other Traffik media offerings so here is the one I meant.





__





						Traffik - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Carol C (Feb 3, 2020)

Messiah, on Netflix.

Looking forward to this one on Amazon Prime...as I am a big fan of Jordan Peele (especially the film "Get Out")...


----------



## Carol C (Feb 3, 2020)

Carol C said:


> Messiah, on Netflix.
> 
> Looking forward to this one on Amazon Prime...as I am a big fan of Jordan Peele (especially the film "Get Out")...


Well, I didn't expect the picture to show up, and so large...feel free to delete that link, moderators. Full disclosure...I do not work for Amazon, Jordan Peele or even Al Pacino!


----------



## WalnutBaron (Feb 4, 2020)

There are three seasons of _*Broadchurch*_ available on Netflix. Highly recommended. The murder mysteries are intriguing, with plenty of red herrings thrown in to lure you off the scent. And the interplay between the two lead detectives is wonderful to see develop over the full three seasons. Sadly, the three seasons is all that will be made, according to our recent check via Google.

I also recommend _*The Night Manager*_, a one-season series bristling with great acting and nail-biting suspense.


----------



## AnnaS (Feb 4, 2020)

Messiah on Netflix
Don't F...... With The Cats

Might start watching You.  Has anyone seen this?


----------



## clifffaith (Feb 4, 2020)

dayooper said:


> I will throw my coin in for The Witcher. Loved the first season, can’t wait until the 2nd season is released. Fills the Game of Thrones void for me. While it’s intense and graphic, the story is why my wife and I like it.



I'm struggling through this one. Part of the problem is four episodes in I don't know anyone's name! They aren't Bob, Carol, Ted or Alice so I'm lost.


----------



## dayooper (Feb 4, 2020)

clifffaith said:


> I'm struggling through this one. Part of the problem is four episodes in I don't know anyone's name! They aren't Bob, Carol, Ted or Alice so I'm lost.



The timeline makes it hard as well. The story jumps around to different points in time. There are timelines available, but they do provide spoilers. 

I felt the same way when I started reading Game of Thrones at first. The names are not easy.


----------



## clifffaith (Feb 4, 2020)

dayooper said:


> The timeline makes it hard as well. The story jumps around to different points in time. There are timelines available, but they do provide spoilers.
> 
> I felt the same way when I started reading Game of Thrones at first. The names are not easy.



See, I didn't even realize there were timeline differences! I've picked up on what I thought were three concurrent story lines. The Witcher "doing deeds", the newly no longer deformed girl who seems to be some sort of sorceress, and a young girl (a princess?) who escaped a massacre (two?)  and has just walked away from a traveling companion and into a vast forest. It doesn't engage me enough to keep me from playing solitaire while it's on, so no wonder I don't know what the heck is going on. I'm more worried that the Witcher's horse gets returned to him than any of the characters at this point!


----------



## dayooper (Feb 4, 2020)

clifffaith said:


> See, I didn't even realize there were timeline differences! I've picked up on what I thought were three concurrent story lines. The Witcher "doing deeds", the newly no longer deformed girl who seems to be some sort of sorceress, and a young girl (a princess?) who escaped a massacre (two?)  and has just walked away from a traveling companion and into a vast forest. It doesn't engage me enough to keep me from playing solitaire while it's on, so no wonder I don't know what the heck is going on. I'm more worried that the Witcher's horse gets returned to him than any of the characters at this point!



Lol, that’s funny! It took my wife and I a couple of episodes to figure it out too.  I would sent you the timeline, but there would be too many spoilers for the end. 

On a side note, this season and part of the next are like a prequel. It’s based off of two books that told the story of the three main characters up until the point were their three stories converge into one. They are excellent books and I recommend them. Geralt is a little more “chatty” in the books.


----------



## Glynda (Feb 5, 2020)

AnnaS said:


> Messiah on Netflix
> Don't F...... With The Cats
> 
> Might start watching You.  Has anyone seen this?



We watched it.  One of those shows once into, you kind of wish you hadn't started but can't stop watching. First season better than second. We didn't get even 15 minutes into Don't F.....With Cats.


----------



## GetawaysRus (Feb 6, 2020)

Availability on Amazon Prime keeps changing.  

I just noticed that Endeavour season 6 is available.  Also Victoria now has seasons 1-3 available (the last time I looked it was only seasons 1 and 2).

I've added both to our Watchlist.

Does anyone know if there is some way to keep up with additions to Prime Video?  Is there any sort of automated service to keep you updated?


----------



## SteelerGal (Feb 6, 2020)

Vera Season 10 just appeared on PBS.  I have started watching older series, Inspector Lynley and Lewis.  
My latest short series on Prime, Bundy: Falling for a Killer is about the Bundy victims and long term gf.


----------



## SteelerGal (Feb 6, 2020)

I also really liked Unit 42.  It is picked up for 2nd season.  French.


----------



## sun starved Gayle (Feb 6, 2020)

Just started watching the documentary "Cheer' on Netflix after reading a very positive review of it. I did not think it would be my cup of tea but decided to try it anyway, and really got sucked in. The athleticism of the kids is incredible and some of their backstories really pull at the heart strings.


----------



## clifffaith (Feb 19, 2020)

Kim's Convenience on Netflix. Sweet and funny Canadian sitcom -- glad to see there are three seasons.


----------



## Karen G (Feb 20, 2020)

We've been enjoying a British series called  _*Silent Witness, *_a British television crime drama series, produced by the BBC, which focuses on a team of forensic pathology experts and their investigations into various crimes. First broadcast in 1996, the series was created by Nigel McCrery, a former murder squad detective based in Nottingham. (He later went on to create the series _New Tricks_, with writer Roy Mitchell.)[1] Twenty-three series of _Silent Witness_ have been broadcast since 1996. Amanda Burton starred as primary character Dr. Sam Ryan before leaving the show during the eighth series. Since her departure the series has featured an ensemble cast, which consisted of Emilia Fox, David Caves, Liz Carr and Richard Lintern until the end of series 23, when Carr and Lintern both departed.

I think we must have started after the eighth series as the characters we've watched are the ensemble cast mentioned above. We have watched a couple of the episodes in the first series ever produced and I definitely like the later versions best starting with the ninth series, I think.


----------



## WalnutBaron (Feb 20, 2020)

Karen G said:


> We've been enjoying a British series called  _*Silent Witness, *_a British television crime drama series, produced by the BBC, which focuses on a team of forensic pathology experts and their investigations into various crimes. First broadcast in 1996, the series was created by Nigel McCrery, a former murder squad detective based in Nottingham. (He later went on to create the series _New Tricks_, with writer Roy Mitchell.)[1] Twenty-three series of _Silent Witness_ have been broadcast since 1996. Amanda Burton starred as primary character Dr. Sam Ryan before leaving the show during the eighth series. Since her departure the series has featured an ensemble cast, which consisted of Emilia Fox, David Caves, Liz Carr and Richard Lintern until the end of series 23, when Carr and Lintern both departed.
> 
> I think we must have started after the eighth series as the characters we've watched are the ensemble cast mentioned above.


Karen, which service are you using to watch it? BritBox? Amazon Prime? AcornTV? Netflix?  Thanks for the lead. Sounds interesting!


----------



## GetawaysRus (Feb 20, 2020)

I had a "duh" moment earlier this week that's worth sharing. One of my friends said he was watching Game of Thrones.  I explained that I haven't seen it because I am working my way through programs that I can stream for free on Prime.  He's a pretty frugal guy, and replied that he was borrowing the DVDs from the public library.

I haven't had a library card since high school.  But I searched online and he was correct.  We live in different cities, but lo and behold, my city's library does carry a (limited) number of TV series and a lot of movies.  So now I have a brand new library card and have borrowed season 1 of The Crown.

So check out your public library.  You might even be able to search an online catalog before driving there.


----------



## Karen G (Feb 20, 2020)

WalnutBaron said:


> Karen, which service are you using to watch it? BritBox? Amazon Prime? AcornTV? Netflix?  Thanks for the lead. Sounds interesting!


I think it's on Amazon Prime, but it also airs on our PBS station. That's how we first started watching it. Then we found it on Prime and started watching some of the series we had missed.


----------



## dayooper (Feb 20, 2020)

If you are a fan of auto racing or fast cars in general, Netflix's documentary on Carroll Shelby (Shelby American) is very good. He was quite the character and Netflix does a nice job on his life.


----------

